# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  ® املأ الفراغ باسم العضو المناسب ®

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

لعبه جديده وبسيطه ...

كل واحد بكتب سؤال للعضو الي بعده !!

العضو الي بعده بجاوب وبصراحه ...

يعني مثلا بدي اسأل واجاوب انا ؟؟!!

املا الفراغ باكثر عضو توقيعه حلو بالمنتدى ؟

دموع الورد ..


هيك وبس ............

----------


## النورس الحزين

[align=center]
مين العضو الي بعرف اعبر عن كلامه برموز 
[/align]

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

شو خص هاد بهاي اللعبه ركز يا وحش ....

----------


## ابو عوده

مين احلى عضو بيكتب مواضيع حلوه :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مين احلى عضو بيكتب مواضيع حلوه


[align=center] 

زهرة التوليب 

عضو ما بكتب مواضيع كثير .. بس لما يكتب بكون شي مميز ؟ 
[/align]

----------


## النورس الحزين

ايم سوري 

مشفاهم شو بدها العب

----------


## محمد العزام

> [align=center] 
> 
> زهرة التوليب 
> 
> عضو ما بكتب مواضيع كثير .. بس لما يكتب بكون شي مميز ؟ 
> [/align]


 


سوسن 

مين اكثر عضو مرح بالمنتدى

----------


## The Gentle Man

> سوسن 
> 
> مين اكثر عضو مرح بالمنتدى


 
خالد جنيدي

مين العضو الي زمان ما شفناه بالمنتدى ؟؟؟

----------


## keana

عجلوني توب

من اعقل واحد بالمنتدى (حكيم)؟
مش تزعلو قصدي مفهوم

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> عجلوني توب
> 
> من اعقل واحد بالمنتدى (حكيم)؟
> مش تزعلو قصدي مفهوم


محمد العزام ...

----------


## keana

> محمد العزام ...


جواب نهائي؟؟؟

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> جواب نهائي؟؟؟


في خيارات ..؟؟؟؟!!

----------


## keana

لا 
بطلنا الخيارات

----------


## جسر الحياة

ميـــن أكتر عضو تواجدا ً بالمنتدى   ؟؟؟

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بجوز جنتل مان اعتقد !!!

----------


## المتميزة

من هوالعضو الحزين بالمنتدى ؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

النورس الحزين

مين العضو الاكتير مرح و فرح؟

----------


## جسر الحياة

تحيه عسكريه

----------


## المتميزة

> تحيه عسكريه


طيب وين السؤال ؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مين العضو الاكتير مرح و فرح؟

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جسر الحياة 					 
_تحيه عسكريه_


مرسي جسر الحياة بس بلاش . 


مين اكثر عضو طيب القلب ؟

----------


## شمعة امل

دموع الورد
مين اكتر عضو بيحب الاغاني الوطنية ؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

معاذ ملحم 


العضو بحب السياسة ؟

----------


## شمعة امل

عبادة 

عضو غريب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

المتميزة 



عضو موسيقي

----------


## دموع الورد

خالد

عضو وطني؟

----------


## شمعة امل

تحية  

عضو بيغيب كتير

----------


## دموع الورد

المستحيل المنتظر - زهرة المطر

مين العضو الاكتر جديه.؟

----------


## anoucha

أبو عودة 
مين العضو اللي بيحب البارشا

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

Zicooo_10 اكيد فش غيري او بالاحرى اكثر واحد بحب البرشا ..

مين احلى توقيع وشو الي عجبك فيه ؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

> Zicooo_10 اكيد فش غيري او بالاحرى اكثر واحد بحب البرشا ..
> 
> مين احلى توقيع وشو الي عجبك فيه ؟؟؟


توقيع زيكو تبع التاريخ وما بعرف شو هاد بتع البارشا
مين أكتر عضو بتحسو قريب منك

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اتذكرت تاع ميسي وكتاب التاريخ والاساطير انا عارف حبي للبرشا بطلع هيك 

اكتر واحد قريب مني مع انه زمان ما فات زيد الشرفا عمري

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

السؤال صح ....

مين اكتر واحد مشاركاته ابتسمات بس !!!

----------


## anoucha

ما بعرف
مين هو العضو اللي كتير بينق

----------


## شمعة امل

انوشه اكيد
عضو الو اسلوب خاص في الكتابة

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

خالد جنيدي بحب ينق ع برشا 

مين احلى ستايل للمنتدى ؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

> انوشه اكيد
> عضو الو اسلوب خاص في الكتابة


انا ماني نقاقة و انت بتعرفي
ما بعرف 
مين اكتر عضو مجنون

----------


## شمعة امل

انوشه اكيد  :Icon31: 

مين اكتر عضو بيحب السيارات

----------


## anoucha

تحية يمكن
مين أكتر بيلعب على الاعصاب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تحية يمكن
مين أكتر بيلعب على الاعصاب 
ميرفا  
 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): 

مين هي اقوى شخصية بالمنتدى ؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مين هي اقوى شخصية بالمنتدى ؟


حط السؤال ياتحية  
هاي السؤال يا دليله

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اكيد حسان بعرف كيف يتدخل في الوقت الحاسم 
والله بستحق يكون مدير مدرستنا قصدي جامعتنا ...

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

شو اكثر واحد مشاركاته مميزه والها معنى ؟

----------


## دموع الورد

زهرة التوليب

مين الاكثر اصدقاء؟؟

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

دموع هاي صعبه والله انا مش عارف بس بجوز مها 

مين هو اكثر واحد نهيف ؟؟؟

----------


## غسان

_ممممممممم بتوقع خالد ..._ 

_مين اكثر واحد قصاص ..؟؟؟؟_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> _ممممممممم بتوقع خالد ..._ 
> 
> _مين اكثر واحد قصاص ..؟؟؟؟_


بقلك بعدين  :Db465236ff: 
مين اكثر واحد بجاكر بالمنتدى؟

----------


## غسان

_ اكيد سوسن .._ 

_مين اكثر واحد نكاش بالمنتدى  .؟؟_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اممممممم
عمار  :Db465236ff: 
 مين اكثر واحد هادي بالمنتدى ؟

----------


## غسان

_كيانا_ 

_مين اكثر واحد بحب العاب الحانه بالمنتدى .؟؟؟_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ثلثين الشباب بتحب الالعاب :Db465236ff: 



عضو دمه ثقيل(زنخ) :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

مافيش كلهم حلوين وماشاء الله عليهم

مين اصغر عضو بلمنتدى؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

حلا

عضو دمه خفيف امسكوه لا يطير :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

احمد الزعبي

عضو رايق كثير

----------


## khaled aljonidee

زيكو :Icon31: 

عضو بيحب المشاكل في الدردشه؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

انت
مين اكتر واحد عصبي؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انت
> مين اكتر واحد عصبي؟


[align=center] 
الله يسامحك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يعني في غيرها.........مها................ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

عضو بيحب الفلسفه؟
[/align]

----------


## keana

بمزح

بحب الفلسفه!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مش ذاكر
بس كانه 
احمد الزعبي

مين ازعر واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لا مش مشكله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا بتحمل صدمات :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ازعر واحد ابو العز(زيد الشرفا) :Db465236ff: 

مين ازنخ واحد؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
ما حد رح يتجرأ و يجاوب على سؤالك يا ابو الجنيدي 
ولا كل واحد اكيد في براسه حدى زنخ  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا مش مشكله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا بتحمل صدمات :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ازعر واحد ابو العز(زيد الشرفا) :Db465236ff: 

مين ازنخ واحد؟ :Db465236ff: 

شو خالد احم نحن هنا 

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## keana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

كلام محمد صحيح
مين ادفش واحد بالحكي؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
خالد الجنيدي  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا مش مشكله
> 
> انا بتحمل صدمات
> 
> ازعر واحد ابو العز(زيد الشرفا)
> 
> مين ازنخ واحد؟
> 
> شو خالد احم نحن هنا


[align=center] 
احكيله يا معلم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> خالد الجنيدي 
> [/align]


[align=center] 
طيب و ين سؤالك؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله لا يوطرزلك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## keana

> [align=center]
> خالد الجنيدي 
> [/align]


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مسكين 
نخلناه اليوم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مسكين 
> نخلناه اليوم


[align=center] 
لا التنخيله هاي وله شي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس اقعد مع اصحابي كمان شوي بتكمل معي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## keana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يعينك

لعاد مين ارق عضو بالمتدى؟
سوال حلو

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الله يعينك
> 
> لعاد مين ارق عضو بالمتدى؟
> سوال حلو


[align=center] 


كل العضاء راقيين و محترمين :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مين اهدى واحد بالمنتدى؟يعني ما بحب المشاكل؟ :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## keana

تيم
من اذكى واحد بالمنتدى؟؟؟؟ :Smile:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

خالد محسوب علي يعني ما حدا يعمل مع مشاكل او يحكي عنه اشي فاهمين ...

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

محمد قسايمه !!

مين اكثر واحد بدخل المنتدى الصبح ؟

----------


## جسر الحياة

> محمد قسايمه !!
> 
> مين اكثر واحد بدخل المنتدى الصبح ؟


 
يمكن عباده ..

مين أكتر عضو بتحسه غامض لأبعد الحدود ؟؟

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مش عارف بس بجوز دموع الورد

مين احلى اسم بالمنتدى ؟؟؟!!

----------


## The Gentle Man

اميرة قوس النصر  :Icon31: 
بس مش هي  :SnipeR (19): 
اسمها الحلو


مين العضو المميز للاسبوع الماضي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

قريباً :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مين بسكر المنتدى اخر واحد و بعدين بنام؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما حدا 
المنتدى 24 / 7 

مين اغلى عضو على قلبك

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> اميرة قوس النصر 
> بس مش هي 
> اسمها الحلو
> 
> 
> مين العضو المميز للاسبوع الماضي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اغلى عضو اكيد زيد الشرفا

احلى عضو لون وخط كتاباته مميزه ؟؟!!

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
وين الشباب انا مع نفسي وله كيف ؟؟!!!



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]

----------


## keana

وله كيف

----------


## anoucha

ما بعرف 
يمين اكتر واحد اهبل بالمنتدى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ما بعرف 
> يمين اكتر واحد اهبل بالمنتدى


اهبل ما في حدا كلهم على سلامتهم يا انوشه  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

مين اكثر اشي مقرب الى تحية عسكرية ؟  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## المتميزة

انت سيد العارفين يا نحية  :Icon31: 
مين اكثر واحد بيضحك بالمنتدى ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

ولا حد 
كلهمم مكشرين 

من اكتر واحد حظه معثر؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انت سيد العارفين يا نحية 
> مين اكثر واحد بيضحك بالمنتدى ؟؟



عقولتك بس احكي اسم نشوف حظك ؟

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

اكثر واحد بيضحك هو انتي دايما بتضحكي بسبب بدون سبب  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 


مين اكثر بنت بالمنتدى قوية ؟ 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

> عقولتك بس احكي اسم نشوف حظك ؟
> 
> ..ما زلت في رايي انت الادرى؟؟
> 
> اكثر واحد بيضحك هو انتي دايما بتضحكي بسبب بدون سبب ..... راح اضحك كل يوم مشان ازعلك بس 
> 
> 
> مين اكثر بنت بالمنتدى قوية ؟ .....واحدة شايفة نفسها


..............................

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> مين اكثر بنت بالمنتدى قوية ؟


الجواب بسيط جدا .....
اميرة قوس النصر  :Db465236ff: 

مين احلى توقيع في المنتدى ؟؟؟!





<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## المالك الحزين

> الجواب بسيط جدا .....
> اميرة قوس النصر 
> 
> مين احلى توقيع في المنتدى ؟؟؟!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



المتميزة احلى توقيع بالنتدى 

مين اكثير شخص مخلص بصداقة بالمنتدى

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 



> المتميزة احلى توقيع بالنتدى 
> 
> مين اكثير شخص مخلص بصداقة بالمنتدى


اكيد تيم حبيب قلبي
مين اكتر شخص مشاركاته حلوه بالمنتدى ؟؟!




<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]

----------


## المالك الحزين

> [align=center] 
> 
> 
> اكيد تيم حبيب قلبي
> مين اكتر شخص مشاركاته حلوه بالمنتدى ؟؟!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



زهرة المطر وجنتل مان 

مين الي بحب الرياضة وكل مواضيعو عن الرياضة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

جنتل مان

مين بتتوقع انه اكثر عضو شخصيته قوية؟

----------


## دموع الورد

مممممممممم  فيه كتير

اكتر عضو بيحكي...

----------


## احساس المطر

> مممممممممم فيه كتير
> 
> اكتر عضو بيحكي...


اكيد ساره لكن مو بالمنتدى

اكتر عضو متواجد في المنتدى

----------


## رمثاوي نف

أكيد صديقي المخلص 
 *مغرم الأحزان *

مين هو العضو بحب المزح؟

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

> أكيد صديقي المخلص





> *مغرم الأحزان *
> 
> مين هو العضو بحب المزح؟




[align=center] 
شمس الشتاء


مين هو العضو الاهبل بالمنتدى؟
[/align]

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

> [align=center]
> 
> 
> مين هو أهبل الاعضاء؟
> [/align]


ميسم

من هو العضو التالي؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ميسم 
> 
> من هو العضو التالي؟


[align=center] 
انا  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

> اكيد ساره لكن مو بالمنتدى
> 
> اكتر عضو متواجد في المنتدى


محمد العزام وعبادة

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> محمد العزام وعبادة


وين السؤال ؟؟؟!!

----------


## المالك الحزين

مين اكثر الاعضاء بحب الاحزان

----------


## keana

ما بعرف.............
مين اكتر واحد طفولي بالمنتدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بارسيا 
اكتر واحد غاب عن المنتدى .....................

----------


## keana

كتير ناس غايبين عن المنتدى 
عجلوني  
مين اشطر واحد بالجامعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

أحمد الزعبي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

عضو قلبه طيب طيب طيب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممم
دموع الورد
عضو نقاق :Bl (14):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عضو نقاق ... مين ؟؟؟ ...بجوز مها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

عضو حنون

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
جوري

عضو مهمل؟
[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اللي عندو بكرا امتحانين وما درس :SnipeR (83): 

عضو عصبي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
الي عرف مين العضو المهمل

مين هو ........... ؟
[/align]

----------


## ميرنا

:SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> الي عرف مين العضو المهمل
> 
> مين هو ........... ؟
> [/align]


[align=center] 
أحمد الزعبي  :Db465236ff: 

عضو لما يدخل الدردشة الكل بهرب ، والزلم فيكو يجاوب  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

بلاش احكي :Db465236ff: 

مين اكتر واحد بالمنتدى بيستعمل صندوق الرموز

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بلاش احكي
> 
> مين اكتر واحد بالمنتدى بيستعمل صندوق الرموز


[align=center] 
ممكن عبادة ، حتى احيانا بجيب رموز من برى المنتدى

مين العضو بالمنتدى اللي بقلد لون خطي  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

انا :Db465236ff: 

مين اكتر عضو محبوب بالمنتدى

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

ممكن يكون خالد الجنيدي
مين اكثر واحد مشاركاته ما الها فايده !!!




<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
يمكن أنا
 :Db465236ff: 
مين طنش كل يومه مع انو كان عندو امتحانين ؟؟
[/align]

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> [align=center]
> يمكن أنا
> 
> مين طنش كل يومه مع انو كان عندو امتحانين ؟؟
> [/align]


 
يمكن انت 
مين اكتر شخص اسمه حلو بالمنتدى ؟؟




<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زيكو حبيب قلبي عراسي والله 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

مين اكثر اشي قلقان ؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يمكن انت!


مين اكثر عضو بتحسه بمزح باوقات غير مناسبه؟ (بصراحه)  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله ما بعرف 

مين اكتر واحد محبوب

----------


## شمعة الظلام

أ‘عقل واحد هو ميرفا وأنوشا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مين الي ما بطيق البنات في المنتدى؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

احمد الزعبي 
ما بطيقهم ابدا 

مين صاحب الضحكة الحلوة
؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> احمد الزعبي 
> ما بطيقهم ابدا 
> 
> مين صاحب الضحكة الحلوة
> ؟


احمد الزعبي :SnipeR (62): 

مين صديق الجميع؟ :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> احمد الزعبي 
> ما بطيقهم ابدا 
> 
> مين صاحب الضحكة الحلوة
> ؟


 
انا ما بطيق البنات بالمنتدى يا بنت عزمي ... :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا ما بطيق البنات بالمنتدى يا بنت عزمي ...


 
[align=center] 
ولعت يا معلم بسببي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> احمد الزعبي
> 
> مين صديق الجميع؟


معاذ ملحم ..  :Db465236ff: 

مين قوي الشخصيه من الذكور فقط ؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

عمار سؤالك صعب لأنه في كثير

بكرر السؤال  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

[align=center] 
حسان القضاه ...
مين اكثر واحد بحب المنتدى السياسي




<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

بجوز عباده

مين اكتر واحد بيدخل منتدى الحانه

----------


## المالك الحزين

> بجوز عباده
> 
> مين اكتر واحد بيدخل منتدى الحانه


كان النورس بس هسة المشاغب 

اكثر واحد ممكن يخون

----------


## دموع الورد

الله اعلم:::ما بعرف::::

مين اكتر واحد بحب المنتدر العام

----------


## المالك الحزين

> الله اعلم:::ما بعرف::::
> 
> مين اكتر واحد بحب المنتدر العام


القلم الحزين 

الي بدور على صديق او صديقة  مصلحة من الصبايا

----------


## دموع الورد

> القلم الحزين 
> 
> الي بدور على صديق او صديقة  مصلحة من الصبايا



شو يعني؟

----------


## المالك الحزين

> شو يعني؟


يعني بكون بدو منك شي لما يوخذها ببطل يعرفك بعديها
وما اعتقد موجودة بأي عضو من الاعضاء لان الاعضاء من اروع ما يكونه

----------


## دموع الورد

> يعني بكون بدو منك شي لما يوخذها ببطل يعرفك بعديها
> وما اعتقد موجودة بأي عضو من الاعضاء لان الاعضاء من اروع ما يكونه


اه..بجوز مش موجوده

مين اكتر عضو بحب الترتيب سوى كان بالخط او الموضوع..

----------


## المالك الحزين

> اه..بجوز مش موجوده
> 
> مين اكتر عضو بحب الترتيب سوى كان بالخط او الموضوع..


جنتل وأنوشة 

يمن اكثر عضو محبوب

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اكتر عضو محبوب بجوز غسان 

مين اليوم عيد ميلاده ومو مصدق حاله ؟؟

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 :Db465236ff:  ما بعرف 

أنا عيد ميلادي اليوم بس مصدق حالي كتير  :Db465236ff:  
بدلل عليهم حراااااااام  :SnipeR (30):  :Db465236ff: 

مين العضو الي كمان اشوي بدو يغيب من النعس  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## جسر الحياة

أنا  .. لساتني صاحي من فطور مبارح ..   :Db465236ff: 

مين إله أحلى صورة رمزيه ؟؟

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

احلى صوره رمزيه انوشا ..

مين اكتر واحد بسهر بالمنتدى ؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

ابو عوده

مين اكتر عضو بيحكي كتير

----------


## ابو عوده

ابو عوده :Db465236ff: 
مين اكثر  عضو جديه ؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عباده  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

حسان القضاه ...
مين احلى اسم بالمنتدى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أميرة قوس النصر اعجبني الاسم 


مين اكتر واحد حزين

----------


## ابو عوده

:Eh S(2): مغرم الاحزان  :Eh S(2): 
مين اكثر واحد شرير بالمنتدي؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

كونداليزا  :Db465236ff: 
مين اعقل واحد بالمنتدى؟؟

----------


## ابو عوده

> كونداليزا 
> مين اعقل واحد بالمنتدى؟؟


اجابتك 100% صح  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
نفس سؤال المتميزه

----------


## غسان

اعقل حد زهرة التوليب .. 

مين اكثر حد راااااايق بالمنتدى .؟

----------


## محمد العزام

خالد الجنيدي 


مين اكثر عضو بحب المشاكل

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> خالد الجنيدي 
> 
> 
> مين اكثر عضو بحب المشاكل


أميرة قوس النصر..
مين العضو رقم 1 في المنتدى؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> أميرة قوس النصر..
> مين العضو رقم 1 في المنتدى؟؟


 
 حسان القضاه  الريس 

مين اكثر عضو دمه خفيف؟

----------


## دليلة

انا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## دمعة فرح

مين العضو اللي شايف حالو كتير؟!..

----------


## عُبادة

> مين العضو اللي شايف حالو كتير؟!..


 :SnipeR (29): انا

----------


## دمعة فرح

لا مو انته يا عباده!!!..يلا بنمشيها هالمره.. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
طيب ليه ما سئلت؟!.. :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عُبادة

> لا مو انته يا عباده!!!..يلا بنمشيها هالمره..
> طيب ليه ما سئلت؟!..



انا شايف حالي 
وما بكتب اسئلة بهيك مواضيع :SnipeR (19): 



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا شايف حالي 
> وما بكتب اسئلة بهيك مواضيع


 
[align=center] 
فهمت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يعني في على راسك ريشة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

صح؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center] 
> فهمت
> 
> يعني في على راسك ريشة
> 
> صح؟
> [/align]



انت بكون على راسك ريشة :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

انا على راسي عصفور  كامل :Bl (3):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

طيب دير بالك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لاني سمعت انه الجهاز الهضمي عند العصفور بيشتغل بسرعه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> طيب دير بالك
> 
> لاني سمعت انه الجهاز الهضمي عند العصفور بيشتغل بسرعه


 :SnipeR (19): لا تخاف العصقور محنط

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا تخاف العصقور محنط


معناته انقعه و اشرب ميته :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> معناته انقعه و اشرب ميته


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مين أكثر عضو رقيق القلب  من الذكور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

خالد الجنيدي
مين العضو اللي عايش اكبر حاله من الحب ؟؟

----------


## حسناء الجليد

مابعرف
بس على رايي انت يا عاشق الحصن



مين اجمل قلب في المنتدى؟

----------


## حسناء الجليد

دموع فلسطين
هو اجمل والطف واطيب قلب في المنتدى هذا برايي انا.

مين العضو الي اسمو بعبر عن انه شمعة امل؟
والجواب معروف.

----------


## عاشق الحصن

و انت يا خيتا

مين العضو اللي ردوده دوما فيها غموض

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بجوز أنا 



مين هي العضو ياي عندها غموض بالردود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]يمكن دليلة

مين العضو إلى بحب تغير الوقيع دائماً
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  حضرتي أكيد في غيري يعني 



مين هو العضو يلي بكرهني بالمنتدى ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مش انا 
مين اكتر عضو نشيط بالمنتدى ؟

----------


## شذى البنفسج

في عدة اشخاص ..
مين اطيب قلب بالمنتدى ؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
قلب بنت خالتو شذى البنفسج (إسألوا من كان به عليم!)


مين صاحب أجمل وأرق مشاعر في المنتدى؟؟
[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شذى الياسمين 

مين هي صاحبة أكثر عناد بالمنتدى ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> شذى الياسمين 
> 
>  مين هي صاحبة أكثر عناد بالمنتدى ؟





اعتقد بياض الثلج او بنت شديفات 

مين شاعر المنتدى

----------


## بياض الثلج

حسان القضاة

من من الأعضاء الذكور أجمل شكلا؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

:5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52: 

انا  :Db465236ff: 

نفس السؤال

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> [align=center]
> *قلب بنت خالتو شذى البنفسج (إسألوا من كان به عليم!)*
> 
> 
> *مين صاحب أجمل وأرق مشاعر في المنتدى؟؟*
> [/align]


 
كلك زووووووووء  :SnipeR (9): 


الاجمل شكلا بين الاعضاء : ما شفتهم لحتى احكم
بس انا بالنسبة الي وبدون مجاملة : هدوووووووء .. الله يخليك لاهلك ما شاء الله مش مخلي جمال ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مين من الاعضاء صاحب اجمل ابتسامه ؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

للي بعرفهم 

شذى الياسمين 


مين هو العضو الي بخليك تضحك حتى لو كان على قلبك هم الدنيا كلها

----------


## شذى البنفسج

هدوء عاصف

مين صاحب اجمل توقيع بالمنتدى؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا :SnipeR (41): 

مين خلص امتحانات ؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا
> 
> مين خلص امتحانات ؟





مش انا  :Db465236ff: 

مين اردنية وافتخر

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Db465236ff: 
انا 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مين اطول واحد بالمنتدى ؟          :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> مين اطول واحد بالمنتدى ؟


امممممممممممممممممممممم

مين يا تري 

ما بعرف  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> امممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> مين يا تري 
> 
> ما بعرف



يمكن انت     :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مين اكتر عضو حزين ؟
 :Eh S(16):

----------


## العالي عالي

> يمكن انت


يا ريت انا طولي لا يتجاوز 1.75 سم  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> يا ريت انا طولي لا يتجاوز 1.75 سم


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
انا اقصر منك يمكن   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا اقصر منك يمكن


هيك أحلى للشب او البنت

مش حلو الطول كتير

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عضو بظل يوعد وبخلف  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> عضو بظل يوعد وبخلف



لا والله مش هيك القصة

بس كانت عندي ضرف
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> هيك أحلى للشب او البنت
> 
> مش حلو الطول كتير


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شو بتعنيلك بنت الشديفات
 :Icon31:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

مين العضو اللي بصبح عالمنتدى اول واحد ؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> مين العضو اللي بصبح عالمنتدى اول واحد ؟؟


جاوبي على سؤالي
وما بعرف مين اللي بيصبح على المنتدى   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> جاوبي على سؤالي
> وما بعرف مين اللي بيصبح على المنتدى


اي سؤال  :Bl (4):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> شو بتعنيلك بنت الشديفات


هاد عالي  :Icon31:

----------


## العالي عالي

> هاد عالي


وصلك جوابي  :Icon18:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مين ملك الرومانسية بالمنتدى ؟
 :Icon31:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

بعتقد انا !!!!!! :Db465236ff:  

نفس السؤال

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> بعتقد انا !!!!!! 
> 
> نفس السؤال


مممممممممممممم ما بعرف 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
نفس السؤال

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  وتوقيعك حلو 

مين احلا صوره رمزيه بالمنتدى ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> وتوقيعك حلو 
> 
> مين احلا صوره رمزيه بالمنتدى ؟


بنت شديفات 

لاني بحب المطربة شيرين 

مين العضو الغائب عن المنتدى من فترة

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

المتميزه 

عضو كثير متواجد ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا :SnipeR (41):  
 :Db465236ff:  عضو مرح ؟

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

مممممم انتي 

عضو كثير عصبي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

المالك الحزين
 :SnipeR (41): 
عضو راقي ؟

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

مممممم الكل 

عضو بشجع الفيصلي ؟ غيري

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مااااااااااااااااا بعرف الا انت وانا 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مين اقرب شخص عليك بالمنتدى ؟

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

اخوي وولاد عمي 
بعدها اصحابي مثل ابو عوده وانتي .. 

نفس السؤال

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الكل خاصة شمعة امل 
سؤال لبشار 
انت كل عيلتك بالمنتدى ؟      :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

معضمهم يعني اخوي وابن عمي وابن عمتي وابن عمتي  :Db465236ff: وانا 

كيف تعرفت على المنتدى

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بسيطة 
شفتو عجبني حبيتو وبعدين خطبني .......  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هههههههههههههه :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

يعني انتي مخطوبه منه  :Db465236ff: 
ليش ما عزمتيني على الحفله  :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

خلص هو بيعزمك 
ههههههههههههههههه :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

العزيمه مرفوضه لانها منه ومتأخره  :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

خلص على *الجيزة* بس مش اللي بمصر  
خذ كل الكنافة لحالك 

ههههههههههه
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> العزيمه مرفوضه لانها منه ومتأخره


خلص انا بعزمك 
والله شكلك ما بدك تجي عشان سواد عيوني عشان المنسف اللي بالحفلة اباي شو انك مفجوع 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الحين انا بزعل  :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:5c9db8ce52:  ما بحب المنسف كثير 

شايف كيف كسفتك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طيب روح عالصفحة اللي قبلها وكل كنافة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> الحين انا بزعل


لالالالالالالالالالالا ليش انت كمان روح كل كنافة لأنك معزوم واذا ما بتحبها اعملك شاي انت وبشار 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

ههههههه 

والله ما بحب الكنافه 

بس الشاي من تحت اديكي بجوز يكونوا ممتازين 
حســــــــــب مهارتك !

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا غلبتك معاي ... يسلموو بس والله قبل شوي اكلت كنافه من شارع الجامعه في اربد

----------


## بنت الشديفات

سلامتك والسكر  :Db465236ff: 
انا بحب الشاي حلووووووو 


لا تحكي مش زاكي شاي بالنعنع اردني فاخر  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> لا غلبتك معاي ... يسلموو بس والله قبل شوي اكلت كنافه من شارع الجامعه في اربد


يعطيك العافية عشمتني بدي اروح ادور اشي ينأكل لأني على فطور الصبح

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

بجنن  :SnipeR (62):  


هيك  رضا  :SnipeR (9): 

مين العضو الدلوع ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :SnipeR (41): 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مين اشر عضو بالمنتدى :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

اناااااااااااااااااا  :Db465236ff: 

مين العضو الجيعان هلأ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> يعطيك العافية عشمتني بدي اروح ادور اشي ينأكل لأني على فطور الصبح


 
ليش شو بالجمعه ما بتاكلي شي ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اناا الجوعانة 
بس اليوم طابخين مقلوبة اذا بتعرفوها وانا كنت شبعانة وما اكلت لما رجعت لقيت صحني منسوف فاضي وقعدت ادور على اشي اكله ولقيت قبل شوي سندويشة لبنة واكلتها بس بعدني جوعانة \

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا حرااااااااااام .... والله لو بعرف كان خليتلك شوي من المقلوبه تاعتنا 

لانه اليوم اكلت مقلوبه .... ولو حكيتي كان خليتلك شوي من صحني

----------


## بنت الشديفات

خلص بعوض بكرة يسلموو معاذ 
بس لازم خليتلي من الكنافة 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

هههه حلوه قصتك 

تفضلي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

المرة الجاية ان شاء الله بخليلك

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center] 
مين العضو الاعلى مشاركات 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زهرة التوليب حسب علمي 


مين أكثر شب بالمنتدى بحب ادردش معاه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

العالي عالي


مين اصغر عضو عنا بالمنتدى

----------


## رمز الاسود

اصغر عضو بل منتدى هو انا

من اكبر عضو ؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

Me
من هو من الأعضاء بحب ينقي حواجبه :Db465236ff: ؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مين العضو اللي بيكره تامر؟
 :Bl (14):

----------


## The Gentle Man

مها 


مين العضو الي بتتوقع يكون هلا نايم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ممممممممممممم انت  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مين اللي عيونو زرق بالمنتدى ؟ :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اها 

بتوقع البنت الي بالصوره 


مين العضو الصريح دائما بكلامه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا  :Db465236ff: 
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

مهو تجاوب 
انتي

مين العضو الي عنده ومخ بحبو ينكشو علينا

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا  :Icon31:  :Db465236ff: 
بياض الثلج  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مين العضو اللي بدو ينشنق بعد شوي  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> انا 
> بياض الثلج 
> مين العضو اللي بدو ينشنق بعد شوي


كانت النية انتي  :Db465236ff: 

مين مين ؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

والله الجواب عندك يا جبارة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جنتل  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مين حبيبتي بالمنتدى وما شفتها زمان ؟
 :Icon31:

----------


## بياض الثلج

المتميزة  :Db465236ff: 

مين من الأعضاء الرقيقات التي ذكرتها باحدى الردود (من الإناث) ؟؟؟ :SnipeR (41):

----------


## The Gentle Man

متميزة 


مين العضو الي بتحبو

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شمعة امل 
مين اللي كانت روحي ؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

أنا  :Db465236ff: 


مين من الأعضااااااااااااء الذكور دمه خفيف زي الشوكولاته  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مااااااااااااااااااا حدا كلهم دمهم عسل مع الشوكلاته 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مين اللي بيحب المنتدى ؟

----------


## المتميزة

اللي فاتح مصنع شوكولاته  :Db465236ff: 

مين للي بدو يومين مشان يحضر قائمة ؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بياض  :Db465236ff: 
مين يعرف وين شمعة امل؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا

مين العضو الي بحب يشارك كثير

----------


## بنت الشديفات

وينها
انت اكتر واحد يشارك طير عالمشنقة 
مين الجوعان هلاْ  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

بياض الثلج وبنت شديفات


مين الي جاي على بالو يبرق

----------


## المتميزة

شكلها انا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مين الي مزاجو دلع في دلع  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

يمكن شذى 

مين بده ينشنق هلا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (41): 
مين مشرفة المنتدى الصحي ومزاجو وناسة ؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

متميزة 


مين العضو الي الي نفسك تتخلص منو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

انا 

مين من الأعضاء انهدالو ورد اليوووم :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انت 
مين العضو الرووووووووووووووش في المنتدى  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> متميزة 
> 
> 
> مين العضو الي الي نفسك تتخلص منو


انت 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> انت


 
هههههههههه

 :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (41): 

خايفه مني


مين  العضو الغيران مني



بنت شديفات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52: 
اها
هلاْ انا الغيرانة
 :SnipeR (30): 
انت مفجوع اناني  :SnipeR (30): 
مين الغيران مني انا

----------


## The Gentle Man

انتي 


مين العضو الي راسو راح ينفجر من الضغط  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انت اوك 
 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

مين ضحك اليوووووم ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

كلنا 



مين ناقص هالقعده

----------


## العالي عالي

:Bl (25):  :Bl (25):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

العالي شمعة امل
مين اللي زايد بهالقعدة ؟ :SnipeR (30):

----------


## بياض الثلج

ما حدا زايد بس ناقصين  :Db465236ff: 

مين راح ينطر هلا من هوووون  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

ولا حدا


مين اجمل عضو بالمنتدى

----------


## تاج النساء

انت
مين اذكى واحد بالمنتدى؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> انت
> مين اذكى واحد بالمنتدى؟؟



بعد اكتشافك قبل يومين اكيد انتي   :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag: 


مين عقل المنتدي

----------


## تاج النساء

انت
مين اهبل واحد بالمنتدى

----------


## العالي عالي

اكيد زيد عاشق الحصن  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27): 

مين اهبل وحدة بالمنتدى انثي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> اكيد زيد عاشق الحصن 
> 
> مين اهبل وحدة بالمنتدى انثي


 
شو ومالك ولاه 
انت يا كيزر انا اهبل واحد
ماشي

وبالنسبه لسؤالك ممكن تكون انوس ام الدخان

مين اكثر عضو بتحب تتحركش فيه

----------


## تاج النساء

والله لافرجيك يا زيدو انا هبولة
انت بحب اتحركش فيك  :Bl (11): 
مين العضو الي بدو ضرب مبرح

----------


## العالي عالي

ولعت  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> والله لافرجيك يا زيدو انا هبولة
> انت بحب اتحركش فيك 
> مين العضو الي بدو ضرب مبرح


يا حرام ام الدخان 
و العضو اللي بده ضرب مبرح العالي




> ولعت


 
طفي سجارتك يا انوس 


مين العضو اللي نفسك تشوفه

----------


## تاج النساء

انت
مين العضو الي ناوي تحكيله سر

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اكيد انت

مين العضو اللي بتحسه بيفهمك وبيخفف عنك

----------


## تاج النساء

عالي وانت
مين الي ناسيك بالمنتدى وما حكى معك من زمان

----------


## دموع الورد

كتيرناس
مين اكتر عضوحابب تتعرف  عليه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

دموع الورد

مين العضو اللي لما طلع من هون اتعلم على الدخان

----------


## تاج النساء

دموع الورد
مين اكتر شخص رايق هون؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

جنتل مان

مين العضو إلى بفتح باب الثلاجة عشان يطلع من الغرفة 

 :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## تاج النساء

سؤالك مو مفهوم اسفة ما في رد
مين العضو الي بتحس انه ممكن يطلع منه شي كبير؟؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

:Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag: 

عالي شو قصدك ولا

يا كيزر معطوب

مين العضو اللي شكلي رح اهجم على دارهم هسه وبلعب بعداد عمره

----------


## تاج النساء

رح تهجم على عالي صح؟؟
مين العضو المؤدب هون؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

انا اكيد

مين العضو الغائب من فترة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد محمد العزام 
مين اكثر واحد بحترمه شخصيا ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

اكيد انا
مين العضو الي عقليته كبيرة برغم سنه؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اكيد انا





> مين العضو الي عقليته كبيرة برغم سنه؟؟




بتموني طبعا بس انا قصدي شب ويلي هو هدوء عاصف 

بشار قسايمه طبعا 

مين أكثر عضو لطيف بالمنتدى ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

انوشة
مين اكتر عضو خفة دمه بتجنن؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عاشق الحصن 

مين اكثر عضو شخصينه جديه كثير ظ

----------


## تاج النساء

حسان القضاة

مين العضو الامور؟؟

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

انا...

مين عضو الي انا بحبه كتير

----------


## العالي عالي

الله اعلم

مين العضو إلى بنحبة بنوتة اكتر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله أعلم 

العضوه يلي كلامها مثل الشهد ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

شذى الياسمين
العضو الجذاب؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كلهم خير وبركة 

العضو يلي بتفهمه كثير ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

ولا حدا
العضو المهم هون وجوده؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الكل مهمين طبعا 


العضو يلي الجميع مدايقن منه ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

ولا حد
العضو الي غايب دائما وبهمنا وجوده؟؟

----------


## شذى الياسمين

حسان القضاه ..

العضو اللي زعلان منه ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عارفين حالهم 15 واحد بس 
العضو يلي بس تتعرف عليه ترجع كأنك ما بتعرفه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ناس كثير هون 

العضوة يلي بنحترمها جميعا ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

جميع الاعضاء مرتبة واحدة


العضو المشاكس

----------


## anoucha

هههه انا
مين العضو يلي ما بيرسي على بر؟

----------


## تاج النساء

بياض الثلج
العضو الجذاب

----------


## anoucha

ma ba3ref
nafs so2al

----------


## تاج النساء

جنتولة
العضو العداوني

----------


## العالي عالي

> جنتولة
> العضو العداوني



ما بقدر احكي اسمه 

بخاف منه

لكن هو من 11 حرف 

 :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## تاج النساء

العضو النكدي

----------


## العالي عالي

نفس العضو إلى بحكي عنه 

 :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مين أكثر عضو حريص على مصالحو

----------


## ديالا

جوري محمد و رنيم

مين العضو الي يستاهل لقب  ملك المنتدى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هدوء عاصف

----------


## العالي عالي

مين العضو المشكين بالمنتدى

 :SnipeR (80):  :SnipeR (80):  :SnipeR (80):

----------


## تاج النساء

انا
مين العضو الاهبل؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ولا حد طعبا 
مين العضو النشيط

----------


## ديالا

باالصراحة بنت شديفات 

مين العضو الممل؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ما بعرف بجوز أنا 

العضو يل بتحب تطش معاه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بنت الشديفات

مين العضو الي ردو بملل؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ما بعرف 
مين العضو يلي غيابو ايلو معنى

----------


## anoucha

كل الاعضاء
مين العضو يلي ردودو مميزة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

إنتي يا انوشه 

مين العضو كلمتو قويه بالمنتدى

----------


## anoucha

> إنتي يا انوشه 
> لا يا تحية انا ردودي كلها عادية بس مشكوور
> مين العضو كلمتو قويه بالمنتدى
> والله ما بعرف


مين العضو يلي بيحب المنسف

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بنت شديفات 

مين العضو متواضع بردود

----------


## anoucha

ما بعرف
نفس السؤال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هدوء عاصف 

مين العضو الصامت بالمنتدى

----------


## anoucha

no one

----------


## دموع الورد

مين العضو الكثير حكي

----------


## العالي عالي

عاشق الحصن

مين العضو الجذاب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هدوء عاصف 

العضو يلي بفهم الكل

----------


## المتميزة

اناااااااااااااا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> اناااااااااااااا



 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

مين العضو اللي موووو حلو ؟؟ :SnipeR (40):

----------


## دليلة

مافي حد هون كلهم حلوين  :SnipeR (40): 

مين العضو الي  اليوم مسلطينو علي  يضربني  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## العالي عالي

لا احد

مين العضو الذكي بالمنتدى

----------


## تاج النساء

انت
مين العضو الميت بالمنتدى

----------


## بياض الثلج

> مافي حد هون كلهم حلوين 
> 
> مين العضو الي  اليوم مسلطينو علي  يضربني


عضو المخ وهو جزء من الدماغ  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مخ مخ حوريه طبعا او ماي لايف 

العضو  الساكت بالمنتدى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يمكن انا
مين العضو الي شايف حالو؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ما بعرف 

العضو الغائب دائما

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اغلب الاعضاء وانا منهم

مين العضو اللي بيكره المزح؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا أكيد طبعا بدون شك 

العضو يلي بحب يمزح

----------


## mylife079

الكل بمزح هون 

مين شريرة المنتدى

----------


## Rahma Queen

مش انا
مين صاحب اطيب قلب هون..............؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الكل طبعا بس اكثر وحدة هي دليله 

مين أكثر مشاكسه بالمنتدى

----------


## Rahma Queen

سؤال...........
ليش بتستخدمو صيغة المؤنث؟
 :SnipeR (85):

----------


## mylife079

> مش انا
> مين صاحب اطيب قلب هون..............؟


 
بالتأكيد انا

----------


## mylife079

من ينطبق عليه صفة البراءة هنااااااااا؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ما حدا

مين صاحب الردود المقنعه هون؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كثير ناس إنتي منهم يا صديقه 


مين العضو يلي وجودو رائع بالمنتدى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد انتا

مين العضو الطايش هون؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هههههههههههه أكيد انا كمان 

مين العضو الحريص بالمنتدى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يمكن شمعه امل

مين العضو الي مابحب المزح ابدا؟؟

----------


## mylife079

تحيه عسكريه 

مين ختيار المنتدى ؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

احكي الشيخ انتا مش ختيار

مين العضو الي دمو ثقيل؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ما بعرف 

مين العضوه يلي بتفختر بحالها كثير

----------


## mylife079

مش عارف 

مين ابو المشاكل بالمنتدى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ما تقولش أنا  :SnipeR (44):  :SnipeR (44):  :SnipeR (44):  :SnipeR (44):  :SnipeR (44): 

شرارة عقولت هدوء  :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh: 


مين العضو بختفي كثير هالايام

----------


## mylife079

العالي 

مين حبيب المنتدى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

والله انا شايفه الكل هون بحب

مين العضو الي  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  بعصب بسرعه؟؟

----------


## mylife079

انا ولساتني معصب  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5): 

مين دمه ثقيل بالمنتدى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يسامحك بعرف انو انا

مين العضو الي توقيعه حلو؟؟

----------


## mylife079

اكيد انا لانه محمد الصغير موجود فيه 

مين زوق المنتدى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشتت

مين العضو اللي مواضيعه على الوجع؟؟

----------


## mylife079

ما بعرف

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مابعرف

مين العضو الي ينسى كثير؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

انا


مين العضو الي بحب ينزل مواضيع كثير

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

mylife
لكنهم حلوين

مين العضو الي ما بنشوفه غير بالشهر مره؟

----------


## شذى الياسمين

المتميزه



مين العضو الذي يهتم بامور الموضه اولا ب اول ؟؟!!!

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بجوز انوشه 

مين العضو طلهتا منورة دايما وبس شقيه كثير

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اغلب البنوتات بس اكثر شي بنت الشديفات

مين العضو اللي بخاف من خياله؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ما بعرف 

مين العضو بحب المواضيع الرومانسيه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انتا
مين العضو الي بيختفي كثير؟

----------


## شذى الياسمين

حسان القضاه 


مين العضو اللي اسمه مميز ؟؟!!
 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## اسلام الدولات

كلهم مميزين
تحياتي للجميع :Icon15:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

تحياتي للجميع انت
عضو نغش كثيررررررررررررررر :SnipeR (11):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الكل

عضو ما بدخل بالاسبوع مره ؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

انا بس بطلت
عضو بدو قتلة؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تحيه لانه غايب


عضو ردوده في قمه الروعه؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079

نبض

عضو انت مشتاقله

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تحيه 

عضو تشعر انو انتا  بتحبه؟؟

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

هدوء عاصف

عضو ملل للغايه :Eh S(4):

----------


## هلا

مو عندنا 

من هو العضو الذي تتوقع ان يكون اكبر سنا ؟(حجي  المنتدى )؟ :SnipeR (64):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ابو نعيم

مين العضو المتفائل؟؟

----------


## ورده السعاده

وردة الامل



"مين صاحب احلى اسم بالمنتدى؟؟؟"

----------


## الوسادة

*هدوء عاصف 

ممين اشطر واحد بالمنتدى*
 :18 8 4[1]:  :18 8 4[1]:  :18 8 4[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عاشق الحصن
مين اصغر واحد هون

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*وردة السعاده 

مين اكتر واحد خجول؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما بعرف
كاتب يجنن؟؟

----------


## الورده الجوريه

عاشق الحصن
مين اكتر واحد رومنسي؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حسان القضاة
مين اكتر حدا عصبي؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يسهل عليه  :36 1 38[1]: 


عضو وطني كثير ؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079

معاذ ملحم

اكثر عضو نشمي وخدوم

----------


## ورده السعاده

هدوء عاصف


اكثر عضو محبوب؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الكل محبوبين 

عضو مختفي من شهر؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079

كتير ناس اختفووووووو وانا منهم 

عضو زوق

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انتا 

عضو مميز بمواضيعه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ورده السعاده

ماي لايف


عضو مشكلجي؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079

ما بعرف حد مشكلجي هون 

بدويه اصيله

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كأنو انا 

عضو مشتاقله ؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079

الله اعلم 


عضو مشتاقله انا كمان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الكل 

عضو بتتمنى تشوفه ؟؟

----------


## mylife079

الكل 

عضو  بحبه

----------


## ورده السعاده

ما بعرفه

عضو زنخ

----------


## حسان القضاة

فتنا نشارك لقيناها توريطه
بطلنا نلعب :Sorry:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما في حد زنخ

عضو غريب الطباع  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انتي 

عضو تحلم فيه  :152003:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما في

عضو تهتم لشأنه  :Encore:

----------


## ورده السعاده

كل اصدقائي


عضو غامض

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا
عضو مميز

----------


## ورده السعاده

الكل


عضو مغرور

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما في
عضو مسالم

----------


## ورده السعاده

الكل 

عضو محترم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انتي والكل والله
عضو فنان

----------


## ورده السعاده

تسلمي زمرده

معاذ ملحم

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*وردة الامل
عضو مرح*

----------


## ورده السعاده

هدوء عاصف


عضو زوووووووء

----------


## وردة الأمل

الوردة الجورية
عضو متكبر

----------


## ورده السعاده

ما بعرف

عضو خفيف دم

----------


## وردة الأمل

الوردة الزرقاء
عضو بشوش

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الكل والحمدلله
عضو موخذ بحاله مقلب :Icon9:

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*هههههههههههههههههه عارف حاله
عضو جذاب*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بنت الشديفات وبس

عضو زنخ

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*الورده الزرقاء هههههههههههه
عضو قمر*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بنت الشديفات
عضو  بيبي

----------


## ورده السعاده

ما بعرف

عضو مغرووووووووووور

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا
عضو نشيط

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عضو نشيط | صديقة | 

عضو مبدع ....*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*دموع الغصون + هدوء عاصف

عضو كثير حركة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

طوقو ..

عضو غايب ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عضو غايب .. كتار أعضاء 


عضو مثقف ........*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*دموع الغصون + حسان + هدوء عاصف

عضو ازعر ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عضو أزعر مابعرف لسا ماقدرت كون فكرة واضحه 

عضو غامض ......*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*دموع الغصون ..

عضو مشتاقله*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*صديقة بنت الشديفات

عضو بعز عليك غيابه*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*طوق..

عضو عنيد*

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو عنيد .. ممكن أنا 

عضو شديد - جدّي - .....

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مش شديد جدّي .. زيد و حوريه

عضو تعجبك ردوده                    *  :Eh S(7):

----------


## دموع الغصون

ممممممممممممممم 
عضو تعجبك رودوه .. ماحسيت في عضو مميز بردوده عن البقيه 


عضو بتحب تشوف ردوده على كل مواضيعك ..........

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*حسان القضاة

عضو تحب تطلعه من المنتدى؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ولا حد 


عضو متسرع .....

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد أنا 

عضو بتحب مواضيعو كثير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

بحب أغلب مواضيع ~ هدوء عاصف ~ 

عضو مميز في نفسك  ..............

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*ما جاء بين قلبي والسماء...
.
كلٌ يختار من يريد و كيفما يريد...
.
من (هو/ هي ) (الذي/ التي) غالباً ما (يظهر/ تظهر) ليلاَ وقلُّما (تراه/تراها) في النهار؟...*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*من (هو/ هي ) (الذي/ التي) غالباً ما (يظهر/ تظهر) ليلاَ وقلُّما (تراه/تراها) في النهار؟* *حسان القضاة* 

عضو تتنبأ له بمستقبل فكري وثقافي مزدهر ........

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*ريمي...
.
من في تقديرك من الأعضاء يملك القدر الأكبر من روح المغامرة؟...*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*زيد

عضو يملك حس الفكاهة؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو يملك حس الفكاهه .. { لهلا مافي }

عضو صورته الرمزية عاجبتك {                  } .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أنتِ دموع الغصون

عضو تنقذله أي طلب؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*تسلمي طوق كلك زوء 

عضو بنفذله أي طلب { كل الأعضاء } 


عضو يروق لك ذوقه في إختيار الصور { ......... }*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أنا بحب انتقائي لـ الصور

عضو تحسبيله الف حساب؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عضو بحسبله الف حساب لصراحه ولا حد 

عضو بتفضله عن الآخرين من ناحية التعامل داخل المنتدى { ......... } 


*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ممكن كانت العقيق الأحمر، وحاليا سيكربت وصديقة مناصفة

نفس السؤال؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ممممممممممم لهلا ما تعمقت كتير مع الأعضاء بس رح احكي حسان 


عضوقديم وغايب وبتتمني يرجع للمنتدى { ....... }*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*العقيق الاحمر

عضو فنان؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ان شاء الله بترجع منتكلين عليكِ طوق تقنعيها 

عضو فنان { أي عضو مميز بمجاله و ببدع بكون فنان بلاشك } 

عضو خلاق للأفكار الجديدة { .............. }*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*يا ريت ترجع العقيق*  :Icon6: *
بـ صراحة في هدوء والوسادة وأنتِ 
عضو تخب تتواجد معه بالمنتدى لما تكون اون لاين؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بتمنى يكونو كل الأعضاء بس من جديد بتفاعل مع { طوق ، سكربت ، صديقة ، شمس } 

عضو تتجنب الحوار معه و مناقشته سواء لسبب سلبي أو إيجابي { ......... }*

----------


## ريمي

ما في حدى معين ., 


عضو يمكن تسميته بالمبدع ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو مبدع { هدوء عاصف } 

عضو اسمه " نك نيم " عاجبك { ........ }

----------


## ريمي

"أميرة قوس النصر" 


عضو .. صاحب اجمل توقيع "في نظرك " ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو صاحب أجمل توقيع " دموع الورد " 

عضو متفائل { ....... }

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ريمي

عضو ثقافته عالية*

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو ثقافته عالية { زهرة التوليب } 

عضو يستحق التكريم { ......... }

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*سيكربت

عضو خدوم؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عضو خدوم { الكل ماحد بقصر بس نحتاجه } 

عضو مشاكس { ....... }*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*تحية عسكرية

عضو حساس*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عضو حساس " أحلام " 
عضو روحه مرحه " ......... "*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*رند 

عضو قريب لشخصيتك*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*صديقة بنت الشديفات

عضو مُفضل*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عضو مفضل ..  دموع الغصون 

عضو مبدع ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*هدوء عاصف

عضو غامض*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*ما حدا 

عضو شرير*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ما بدي احكيلك مين احزر

عضو بدو قتلة*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*كيف بدي اعرف ؟؟ اضرب بالرمل مثلا !!!

عضو بده قتله اكيد هدوء لأنه بطل يفوت هون كثير 

طيب عضو بتعتبره مميز بكل ما يقدمه ؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*بصراحة انا كُنت بحب احلام وشو بتقدم وحاليا ولا حدا

وأنت نفس السؤال؟؟*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

أميرة قوس النصر...
وأنت؟...

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*دموع الغصون وهدوء عاصف

عضو حساس .؟؟*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

ما في...
.
عضو مش عارف مالو؟...

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*نصهم ..

عضو متواجد بس ما يشارك ؟؟*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

> *نصهم ..
> 
> عضو متواجد بس ما يشارك ؟؟*


صديقة ممكن تساعديني بالجواب؟...

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*كُنت انا امبارح

عضو زنخ؟؟*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*أنا جديد وشايف الكل روعه 

عضو مرح 
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*رند ينال

عضو محبوبِ*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اميرة قوس النصر 

عضو متفاءل ؟

----------


## (dodo)

العقيق الاحمر
عضو مبسوط

----------


## Sc®ipt

*انا 

عضو مراوغ بالكلام ؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*قلعتي ابدية

عضو عاقل؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

احم احم 
(dodo)
عضو محترم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الكل ..

عضو بهتم بالمنتدى .؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*دموع الغصون ، هدوء عاصف ، الوسادة

عضو متفهم بـ كل المواضيع؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو متفهم كل المواضيع " ماشفت عضو مميز كل عضو مهتم بمجال معين " 

عضو طال غيابه " ....... "

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انا "طولت الغيبة بس بالاخر رجعت  :Smile:  "

عضو صبوووور ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو صبور " قلعتي أبدية " 
عضو يثير فضولك " ....... "

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

امجاد الشموخ 

عضو متشاءم ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو متشائم " ولا حد الله يبعد هالصفة عن الجميع " 

عضو بتحب تزور ملفه الشخصي باستمرار " .... "

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

طوق الياسمين  :Smile: 

عضو متفهّم ؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*حسان القضاة

عضو تعبان؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

اناااااااااااااا
عضو نعسان

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

العقيق الاحمر  :SnipeR (71): 

عضو جاد ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو جاد " سكربت "
عضو مميز بالقسم العام  " ..... "

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

طوق الياسمين 

عضو مرارته فاقعة ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههههههههه عقيق شو بعرفني مين فاقعه او منفجره او شايلها 
بس فيني احكي انا اليوم جد مرارتي شوي ورح تنفجر 


عضو بتحس قلبه طيب زيادة عن اللزوم " .... "

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

:SnipeR (61): 
سلامة مرارتك عزيزتي ..

بتخيل دودو هيك ..

عضو غايب ونفسك يرجع ..؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عضو غايب ونفسي يرجع " كل الأعضاء " 

عضو بتحب مناقشته " ............. "*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

صديقة بنت شديفات 

عضو متل البدر بطل مرة بالشهر ؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

*هدوء عاصف 

عضو مزاجه دايما معكر ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مافي إنسان دائما مزاجه معكر أو مروق يعني حسب الظروف 
بتصور مافي عضو مزاجه بالأصل معكر 


عضو حابب تتعرف عليه اكتر " ......... "

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*انتي دموع ..

عضو يهمك وجوده ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*المفروض بهمنا وجود حسان و كل الأعضاء لحتى نوصل لهدف هالمنتدى 


عضو بتحكيله " استمر كما أنت " ................
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مممممم.. دموع الغصون 

عضو مواضيعه بتجذبك لقرائتها .. ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عضو مواضيعه بتجذبني لاقرائها  اكتر شي "هدوء عاصف "

عضو حابب تنصحه شي " ................. "*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

دودو أدرسي منيح والسنة هاي مفصل مهم بحياة الشخص 

عضو بتتمنى تشوفه على أرض الواقع.. ؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

*هدوء عاصف

عضو بتحس انه اله مستقبل حلو و مشرق ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

بتمنى للجميع مستقبل حلو ومشرق 
بس بتصور سكربت انته الك مستقبل حلو ومشرق لانه بحسك مبدع بمجالك 


عضو بغيضك " ............. "

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ما في حدا .. ما شاء الله عليكوا كل واحد احسن من الثاني ..



عضو بتحب تدردش معاه وتتناقش معاه بشي موضوع ..؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

صديقة بنت الشديفات 

عضو بتحس وجوده بالمنتدى بجعلك أكثر تفاعل ..؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الاغلب بحب تواجدهم ..

عضو طبعه غريب .؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عضو طبعه غريب " لسا ماكونت صورة عفلانية لاحكم مع الزمن ممكن جاوبه " 


عضو بصماته واضحه بـ نحبك يا أردن .......*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اكييييد معاذ 

عضو تواجد بشكل مستمر ..؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

دموع الغصون ..



عضو حساس كثير ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو حساس كتير " ماشفت هالصفة مميزة عند شخص اكتر من التاني " 

عضو نفسك تتعرف على عقليته اكتر " ........ "

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بصراحه .. أنتِ يا دموع الغصون  لانه مع كل يوم يزيد إعجابي بما عندكِ من أفكار ومواضيع هادفة ..

عضو تريد ان تراه ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

*اها يسلمو كتير معاذ 

عضو تريد ان تراه " صراحه ولا حد "

عضو بتحس حالك ظالمه قبل لتعرفه " ......... "*

----------


## حبيبة نايف

الحمدلله ماني ظالمة حدا

عضو ضاربها طنااااش
وعايش حياته ......

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*" بصراحه ولا حدا* *"*

*عضو كلما تدخل على المنتدى طوالي بتروح تشوف شو اخر مواضيعه ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ممممممممممممممم لا لصراحه بشوف مواضيع الكل 


عضو عاجبك اسمه " .......... "*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*عضو عاجبني اسمه " ..**طوق الياسمين**.. "* 

لانها بتذكرني بأغنية ماجده الرومي .. طوق الياسمين 

*وانتِ ..*؟؟ نفس السؤال

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

سكريبت  .. اسمه غريب عليّ

عضو كتير حكي ..؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مو مهم كتير حكي أو قليل المهم المضمون و النوعية أنا من النوعية ما بهتم للكمية لهيك ولاحد 


عضو صريح " ........ "*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*حسان ..

عضو طموح*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عضو طموح " الكل " 

عضو يلفت نظرك بنشاطه وخفة روحه " .... "
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*طوق ..

عضو بتحب تشوف ردوده ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عضو بتحب تشوف ردوده " صديقه " 

عضو بثير فضولك لتعرف عقليته اكتر " ....... "
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*زيد ..

عضو مجروح*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عضو مجروح " عدلات " من فتره قصيره كل مشاركاتها عن الخيانه وكتير مبينه مجروحه 


عضو توقيعه بعجبك " ........... "
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

هدوء عاصف 

عضو بتحمل مسؤولية

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بدك تحكي الاغلب عليه مسؤوليه..

عضو تشعر انه محطم*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*حبيبتي صديقة؟

عضو بتحبه كتير وبعنيلك*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*كل الأعضاء عندي نفس الشي 


عضو بتحسه أنيق " .... "*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*بحس حالي أنيقة

عضو بـ راوغ*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ما شفت هالصفة بحدا لهلأ 

عضو طفولي ..؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ريمي

عضو حاضر غائب؟؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يمكن يكون حسان ,, غايب عن المشاركة بس أكيد موجود بالمنتدى على طول كونه رئيس مجلس الإدارة 

عضو بتقدر نسميه كاتب المنتدى؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*هو حسآن بلآ منازع

بس كانت آحلام - وهلأ دموع الغصون الها كتابات حلوة كتير 

عضو كتير حكي؟؟*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*ما حدا...بس بحب حكي هالحدا لما ينزل مواضيعو خصوصا المضحكه...
.
عضو كنجم...يظهر ويختفي ينير المكان بهدوء...*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انت يا صاحب القلعة   :Smile: 

عضو كتير غلبة ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مش عارفة كتار

عضو بفهمك عـ الطاير؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

mylife079

عضو بتحب تحكيلة بالمساء المتميز هاد .. انوالدنيا عم تشتي ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

طوق الياسمين  :Smile: 

عضو من يومين غايب عنا ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مبينة دموع وصديقة

عضو مخبا بس موجود*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ممممممممم مش عارفة مين مخبى  :SnipeR (77): 

عضو متفائل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*دموع ..ماشاء الله عنها

عضو اشتقت لكلامه.!!*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*دموع الورد

عضو بتفضله كتير*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عضو  بتفضله كتير من ناحية الفكر بتصور رح يكون متقارب ::: صديقة :::


عضو بتحب مواضيعه بقسم " كلام الناس "*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هدوء عاصف..

عضو ترتاح بتواجده..!!*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*اكتر من عضو منهم أنتِ

عضو بتحب تمازحه؟؟*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*لا أحد...
.
كم مرَّة؟...*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مو فاهمه القصد 
ياريت لو تحطلنا فراغ تاني

الي بعدي 

لمن تقول من الأعضاء ، أنت جميل بروحك " ..... "

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

> مو فاهمه القصد 
> ياريت لو تحطلنا فراغ تاني
> 
> الي بعدي 
> 
> لمن تقول من الأعضاء ، أنت جميل بروحك " ..... "


.
*العقيق الأحمر...
.
كــم مرَّة...
إن لم يكن ، فلماذا؟...*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*.....

عضو حبيت روح قلمه.؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عضو حبيت روح قلمه " محمد قسايمة "

عضو تمنحه لقب " حكيم المنتدى "*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*طوق الياسمين

*
*عضو برفعلك ضغطك بمشاركاته الي ما الها معنى ؟؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*راح احتفظ بالجواب لنفسي 

عضو بتحسه شغل مجاكرة ؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مابتصور في هيك عضو - وجهة نظر - 

عضو مميز بقسم في حب الله نلتقي " .... "*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*أنور أبو البصل 

عضو بتفلسف كتير ؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مابعرف مابتصور في حد بتفلسف 

رح عيد نفس السؤال للعقيق ما سألته إلا أكيد عندها جواب 

عضو بتفلسف كتير " .............. "*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*
**
كتااار وما بدي اذكر اسماء عشان ما يزعلوا بس اكيدة انه هو او هي بيعرفوا نفسهم* 
*
عضو بمسح جوخ ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه عقيق نازله بالصفات السلبية حسستيني انه بدولة او منصب كبير 

عضو يعجبك اختياره للصور " ............. "*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

بياض الثلج

اكثر عضو صورتو حلوة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*هدوء عاصف 

عضو  جديد وداخل بحماس ؟؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*امجاد الشموخ لكنه مميز 

عضو بيشعر فيك .؟؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*طوق الياسمين 

عضو بتتمنى تشوفه ؟؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ولا حد 


عضو بتحكيله "ظلمتك " { ---- }*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*أي عضو بقدر اقدمله مساعدة وما بقدمها 

عضو نفسك تحكيله اشي مضايقك منه بس مش قادر لانك حريص على  مشاعره ؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

<![if !ie]>
*ما حدا

اكتر عضو يتنبسط لما تشوف مشاركته بمواضيعك ؟؟*
<![endif]>

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

عالي العالي

مين عضو لو شفتو راح بتحبو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*صديقة بنت الشديفات

عضو لما غاب عن المنتدى حسيت انه المنتدى نقص اشياء كتييييير ؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كل عضو إله بصمه

عضو معطاء " ........."*

----------


## (dodo)

دموع الغصون
عضو محبوب

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو محبوب " العقيق الأحمر "

عضو حزين " ..........."

----------


## &روان&

ما حد 

عضو  خفيف دم؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (61): * .. انا 

عضو اشتقتله.؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

العقيق

عضو   نشيط

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*دموع الغصون .. بحسها 24 ساعه متواجده


عضو مبدع ..................؟؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*معاذ..

عضو بتحب تواجده.؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

دموع الغصون

عضو بتحس بغيابه

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*سماء تعلو  وتبتعد مع كل طرفة عين...*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*.. 

عضو قريب منك.؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

دودو   

عضو  تتمنى يرجع

----------


## محمد العزام

زهرة التوليب 






عضو بتحس لما يدخل بيعمل نشاط

----------


## &روان&

صديقة
عضو  بتعرفه شخصيا؟

----------


## محمد العزام

محمد حورية 
ماي لايف 



عضو عرفته شخصيا من خلال المنتدى

----------


## &روان&

دودو اختي

عضو بتكره

----------


## محمد العزام

ماعمري كرهت عضو 



عضو  متواجد دائما

----------


## (dodo)

يمكن دموع الغصون بس مو يمكن اكيد 
عضو بتحب صوره الرمزية

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع الغصون ومعاذ ملحم 



عضو بتحب يعلق على مواضيعك

----------


## (dodo)

بحب الكل يعلق على مواضيعي 
عضو بتحب مواضيعه

----------


## محمد العزام

الكل ماشاء الله لما يكونوا مروقين بنزلوا مواضيع حلوة 




عضو خفيف دم

----------


## (dodo)

انا 
ههههههههه
عضو متفاءل

----------


## محمد العزام

مش شايف حد متفائل 




عضو  متناقض

----------


## (dodo)

مااااااااا مر علي لسا 
عضو نعسان

----------


## محمد العزام

انا 



عضو جديد بالمنتدى

----------


## (dodo)

مادلين  ودانا جاد
عضو قديم بالمنتدى

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو قديم " حسان "

عضو بتحسه شفاف كتير "...."

----------


## محمد العزام

روان 



عضو متالق

----------


## مادلين

معاذ ملحم

عضو سياسي

----------


## دانا جاد

مادلين 

عضو حساس......

----------


## مادلين

ملكة الحساس

غضو صادق

----------


## دانا جاد

_معاذ ملحم 

عضو مميز....._

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*دانا جاد

,, عضو نشيط ,,*

----------


## مادلين

مادلين

احلى صورة رمزية

----------


## دانا جاد

ملكه الاحساس

عضو يكره البنات ...........................

----------


## دموع الغصون

*هههههههههههههههه مابعرف 


عضو مميز بأفكاره " .......... "*

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع .... شمس .... هدوء 

هدول اعضاء مش عضو




عضو حاضر وغائب

----------


## shams spring

> *هههههههههههههههه مابعرف 
> 
> 
> عضو مميز بأفكاره " .......... "*


*
هههههههههههههه دموع انا بضحك ع ضحكتك 

عضو مميز بأفكاره " دموع الغصون "

عضو تواجده قوي ".............."*

----------


## shams spring

> دموع .... شمس .... هدوء 
> 
> هدول اعضاء مش عضو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عضو حاضر وغائب


*
سبقتني بالرد :P

عضو حاضر وغائب ... اكيد حسان 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو تواجده قوي " أي عضو بثبت تواجده بلمساته الخاصه "

أكتر عضو بتعجبك مواضيعه بقسم في حب الله نلتقي "........."

----------


## shams spring

ان الله يراك

عضو  انت معجب بنقاشة وآراءه "........."

----------


## دموع الغصون

محمد العزام عقليته مميزه 


عضو بتحب تتفاعل معه بالنقاش الجاد "........."

----------


## &روان&

محمد العزام

عضو بردان

----------


## دموع الغصون

نعم..!!! :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  يلي بردان يطلع 


عضو مميز باختيار الصور الرمزية ",,,,,,,,,,"

----------


## محمد العزام

روان 



عضو متردد بافكاره وتعليقاته

----------


## دموع الغصون

ممممممممم مافي حد ما صادفت حد بشكل دائم 

عضو بتزور ملفه الشخصي باستمرار "........"

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع الغصون 


عضو بتحس كتاباته طالعة من تفكيره ... مش سرقات ادبية

----------


## دموع الغصون

في كتير أعضاء بكتبو بأديهم لكن مع اختلاف المستوى


عضو بتعجبك المواضيع يلي بطرحها للنقاش " ........ "

----------


## محمد العزام

هدوء عاصف 


عضو دايما مزاجه مش رايق

----------


## دموع الغصون

مممممممممممممم طوق الياسمين دائما كانت حزينه ومكتئبه 


عضو بتحب تغيضه "........."

----------


## محمد العزام

محمد حورية  كنت بجننه 


عضو بتحسيه كشر يعني رقم 11 على حواجبه

----------


## دموع الغصون

ياويلي على الاحراج شو بعرفني يمكن انته محمد هههههههههه 


عضو بتحسه دائماً مبتسم "............."

----------


## محمد العزام

لا اللي رقم 11 على حواجبه بحسهم ثلثين الاعضاء ههههههههههه
والعضو المبتسم انا 



عضو خفيف دم

----------


## دموع الغصون

ياويلي على الانانيه لما تبلش 

طيب يا محمد 


عضو خفيف دم احم احم اكيد انا 


عضو أناني ".........."

----------


## محمد العزام

بلشت بلشت العنصرية بخفة الدم

اناني ماشفت حد لحد اليوم 




عضو متواضع

----------


## دموع الغصون

هلا رح فرجيك الأنانية و التواضع كمان مارح انكر انا متواضعه جداً - بكفي مدح ول - 


عضو متواضع الكل ماشاء الله عليهم 


عضو بتحب تشوف كل مشاركاته بصمت ".........."

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههه ياسيدي على التواضع 

صراحة انتي وامجاد وخاصة معبد الصور 



عضو عايش بين الحاضر والماضي

----------


## دموع الغصون

صراحه هالأيام عم شوف كتير أعضاء بحنو للماضي بمشاركاتهم و عم يعيشو الحاضر بنكهة الماضي 


عضو حابب تغيرله النك نيم تاعه "....."

----------


## محمد العزام

كل شي في احزان ومابعرف شو حاب اغيره بس مش بايدي 


عضو يستحق انو يكون من ضمن التعديلات الجديدة بالمنتدى

----------


## دموع الغصون

في اكتر من عضو جد بستحقو ، يعني بمجرد ما تقرأ رد الهم بتحسهم غير عن البقيه 

لحطك بنفس الاحراج جاوب نفس السؤال

----------


## محمد العزام

يعني        روان .... امجاد الشيوخ .... 




عضو بيستاهل وسام بس وسام انو متابع يوميا احداث المنتدى

----------


## دموع الغصون

بالفتره الأخيره " محمد العزام " 


عضو اخدت صوره سلبيه عنه أول فتره بعدين غيرت هالصورة ونقلبت لإيجابية ".........."

----------


## محمد العزام

اول مادخلت كان احمد الزعبي كنت مااحبه بس سبحان الله  صار اقرب عضو لالي 



عضو يستحق لقب عضو

----------


## دموع الغصون

أي حد بحمل رسالة و بوصل كلمة بكون عضو 

عضو بتحسه مشاغب وفوضوي "....."

----------


## محمد العزام

مين الي بيحرج الثاني ههههههههههه كلهم حلوين الشباب والصبايا 



عضو دايما بحب يشارك

----------


## دموع الغصون

له له يا أبو العزام متل ما حكالك دولته ههههههههه مو موضوع احراج بس احراج 

بصراحه همه كتير يلي بحب يشاركو بس اكتر فتره عم بتفاعل معك فبحكي "محمد العزام "


عضو بتفتقد وجوده لما يغيب "........"

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع الغصون خاصة لما غابت يومين بتذكر ورا بعضهم 


عضو بتحب غيابه عن المنتدى

----------


## دموع الغصون

والله ولا حد 

 وانت جاوب ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

كنت بحب بس حاليا عادي .... ماهو المنتدى مش مسجل باسمي ههههههههههه  لا والله بمزح كلهم بحب تواجدهم ماشاء الله عليهم 



عضو لازم يعطينا وسام من الدرجة الرفيعة لاننا طلعنا كل شي للاعضاء ماخلينا ستر مغطى

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا حرام ما نمينا على حد يعني نمينا بس مو كتير بشكل جماعي 

خلص خد هالوسام مني 


عضو تفاعله حلو وبعمل جو " ......."

----------


## محمد العزام

والله اذا شايفة زي ما انا شايف كلهم بيحكو عن الحزن والجرح والله على قولة جدتي دمدم قلبي ههههههههههه

بس دموع وصديقة بيعملوا جوا حلو بالمنتدى 



عضو من الاعضاء بتحسه بيعلق على الموضوع من غير مايشوفه

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههههه  ابصر 
عضو حباب

----------


## مادلين

بسمة

عضو غشاش..............

----------


## &روان&

ولا حدا


عضو تتمنى تشوفو؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

ولا حد 


عضو مواضيعه بتغلبك بالقراءة بس بضيفلك معلومة قيمة "......."

----------


## محمد العزام

كثير بكتسب معلومات ومن اكثر من عضو 


عضو مواضيعه مش قيمة

----------


## دموع الغصون

اي عضو بنزل اي موضوع لمجرد رمي وزيادة عدد مشاركات 

جاوب نفس السؤال يلا لشوف

----------


## محمد العزام

والله انا بحكي بس خايف انفصل من المنتدى او يبطل حد يدخل ... واحنا مابدنا غير العكس بدنا اعضاء هههههههههههه

----------


## دموع الغصون

طيب لكان ما تسئل هيك اسئله 


عضو بتحسه كتير دبلوماسي " ..."

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

مابعرف بزبط ممكن في حد بس انا مابعرفوو


عضو غيور

----------


## دليلة

محمد العزام ...هههههههه

عضو عصبي :Eh S(14):

----------


## مادلين

ما بعرف 
عضو بيسرق التواقيع

ولا شو رائيك ملكة ههه

----------


## &روان&

ما بعرف

عضو بتحب تلعب معو في العاب الحانة

----------


## مادلين

ملكة الحساس

احلى صورة رمزية في المنتدى

----------


## (dodo)

بحب صور دموع الرمزية 
عضو  اجتماعي

----------


## دموع الغصون

تسلمي دودو 
عضو اجتماعي " دودو " بتتفاعل مع الكل 


عضو مستغرب النك نيم تاعه "... "

----------


## (dodo)

ان الله يراك 
عضو كبير بالعمر

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو كبير بالعمر وبالقدر الاستاذ  " عبدالكريم الخلالية " مواضيعة بقسم السياحة بالأردن غنية عن التعريف مميز 


عضو حابب تتفاعل معه لكن ولا مره اجتمعتو بنفس الوقت " ........."

----------


## (dodo)

كل الاعضاء بحب اتفاعل معهم  واجتمعت مع الكل الحمدلله ههههههه
عضو بتنتقد ردروده على موضوع

----------


## دموع الغصون

أي عضو برد على الموضوع وهو مو قارئه بس لمجرد زيادة رقم ـ عضو بردلي بفيس بنجلط من هيك ردود 


عضو بتحب تتعرف على تفكيره اكتر "....."

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع الغصون 

عضو بتحسه مكافح  بحياته

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو مكافح بحياته مابعرف ماتعرفت على الاعضاء بشكل شخصي لاحكم 

عضو متعصب لرأيه " ..... "

----------


## &روان&

ما بعرف حدا هيك من الاعضاء

عضو  مميز في ردودو

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو مميز بردوده " هدوء عاصف " 

عضو أثبت توجده بفتره قصيرة " ........ "

----------


## (dodo)

بسمة 
وانت شو رأيك ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو أثبت تواجده بفتره قصيرة " علاء سماره " 

عضو يستحق وسام أفضل صديق للأعضاء " ......... "

----------


## محمد العزام

صديقة بنت الشديفات ... بحس اسلوبها حلو بالتعامل مع الاعضاء بخفة الدم 


عضو لايوجد لديه  وسام ومع ذلك يستحق الوسام

----------


## دموع الغصون

والله ماركزت مين معه ومين ما معه بس كل الأعضاء ببستحقو 

عضو دبلوماسي "..... "

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههه 
انا و روان  والله لازمنا  والله 24 ساعة بالمنتدى بس يلا الححمدلله
عضو بيسعدك وجودو بالمنتدى

----------


## shams spring

*حسان ... لانه بزورنا مرة بالسنة  فلما يزورنا بحسو جايب معو هدايا 

عضو خفيف دم ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو خفيف دم " الكل "


عضو زوقه يبعجبك " ....... "

----------


## &روان&

دموع صورك ومواضيعك عنجد زوء

عضو بيغيب وبيرجع

----------


## دموع الغصون

الزوء زوئك روان 

عضو بغيب وبرجع " تحيه عسكريه "

عضو ولا مره التقيت انته وياه بالمنتدى "....."

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الزوء زوئك روان 
> 
> عضو بغيب وبرجع " تحيه عسكريه "
> 
> عضو ولا مره التقيت انته وياه بالمنتدى "....."


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مقبوله منك ستي 

النورس الحزين

----------


## تحية عسكريه

من هي العضوة النشيطه ؟

----------


## shams spring

*العضو النشيط ..dodo

عضو يلفت انتباهك دائما بردوده (.........)؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بصراحه مافي عضو مميز بالردود الكل نفس المستوى ماشاء الله عليكم 

عضو تود أن توجه له نصيحه " ......... "*

----------


## shams spring

*قلعتي الابدية : تواجد بالمنتدى اكتر من هيك 

عضو دائما متفائل ...........)*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مافي ولا عضو دائماً متفائل الا ما يكشرله كم يوم 


عضو لهلا مو قادر يفرجينا إبداعاته " ........ "

----------


## shams spring

*علاء 

عضو مدمر عاطفيا (......) ؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههه من كتاباتهم ... مافي حد معين 


عضو خجول

----------


## دموع الغصون

مافي عضو بتغلب عليه هالصفه 

عضو متسرع "....."

----------


## محمد العزام

روان 


عضو مابعلق كثير على المواضيع

----------


## دموع الغصون

"قلعتي " 

عضو لروحه عبق خاص "....."

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع ... شمس ... هدوء 


عضو بيمتاز بخفة الردود (مش قلة الردود) يعني بتحسوا الو خفة دم بالرد

----------


## shams spring

*هدووء اكيد 

عضو (بمواضيه وردوده ) يحمل احساسا  نادرا ما يمتلكه الاخرون ........*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مممممممممم مافي 



عضو نفسك تفش غلك فيه " ........ "

----------


## محمد العزام

محمد حورية ... دايما منكد 


عضو حاب تنصحه

----------


## دموع الغصون

" قلعتي ابديه " 

عضو صريح " ..... "

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع خاصة ببرنامج افتح قلبك
وشمس على الطريق  هههههههههههه



عضو بخاف من الصراحة

----------


## دموع الغصون

مممممممم ما مر علي هيك عضو

عضو عنيد "....."

----------


## shams spring

*انـــــا ههههههههههههه والله يستر من محمد ان شاء الله ما بطول ببرنامجه 

عضو عصبي ......؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

كل واحد بيدخل وبيحكي انو مزاجه زفت ومنكد بحسه عصبي وطبعا هالصفة غالبة على الكل 



عضو  نقاشاته حلوة

----------


## مادلين

بسمة

مين العضو الي بنزل احلى المواضيع

----------


## دموع الغصون

بالفتره هي " علاء سماره "  المميز فيها كتابته و كلمات بسيطة لكنها بتحوي أفكار رائعة وعميقة وقيمة جداً 

عضو لهلا بتحسه بعيد عنك " ... "

----------


## مادلين

محدا 
عضو متواجد دائما

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

مابعرف

حدا حط صورتو الحقيقه

----------


## (dodo)

تحية عسكرية 
عضو بيحب يجامل

----------


## دموع الغصون

المجاملة صفة تغلب على الجميع بحكم طبيعة لقائنا و تواجدنا بالنت والمنتدى 

عضو يتعطيه لقب " حكيم المنتدى "

----------


## مادلين

دموع الغصون

عضو عصبي

----------


## دموع الغصون

ياي ياي واخرتي طلع عندي حكمه 
يسلمو مادلين 

عضو عصبي كمان دموع الغصون 


عضو بتحسه انيق "....."

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*زيد . سكريبت

عضو حساس*

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو حساس " احلام " 

عضو عنيد

----------


## &روان&

يمكن انا

عضو غايب الو فترة

----------


## دموع الغصون

الكل غايب

عضو تواجده مميز "........"

----------


## &روان&

محمد العزام

عضو ما بتتوقع يغيب ابدا عن المنتدى

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع ....روان ...شمس 



عضو مستقل بذاته

----------


## &روان&

قلعتي الابدية يمكن ؟؟؟
عضو مزاجي ــــــــــــــ

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو مزاجي هالفتره محمد العزام كتير مزاجي 

عضو عفوي

----------


## محمد العزام

معاذ بني ملحم 


عضو  بتحسيه طيب كثير لابعد الحدود

----------


## دموع الغصون

للاسف مافي بزمنا هاد حد طيب لابعد حدود 

عضو جريئ بأفكاره وطرحه ".........."

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن اكثر شي دموع وشمس 





عضو يناقش بفلسفة جميلة

----------


## &روان&

دموع     هدوء   محمد العزام    


عضو  ما بيتفاعل بالمنتدى

----------


## محمد العزام

محمد حورية صدق لاطخك بس اشوفك 





عضو قدم الكثير للمنتدى

----------


## &روان&

حسان وهدوء عاصف

عضو  غايب وحاضر في نفس الوقت

----------


## محمد العزام

قلعتي 




عضو نكدي كثير

----------


## &روان&

ما بعرف.........

عضو بيفوت علشان يخرب؟

----------


## محمد العزام

ماحسيت ....لو في هيك كان من زمان اتمشكلت معاه 




عضو صادق بردوده

----------


## دموع الغصون

الكل 

عضو يكتب بروحه قبل اصابعه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هدوء ,,

عضو اشتقتله.؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

العقيق
عضو نشيط

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*العزام 

عضو تمل من سوالفه .؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

ماحدا او بالاحرى لما بكون في حدا بيتفاعل ويحكي بعيدن نشوف سواليفه مملة ولا لاء 
ههههههه
عضو بيتعاجز يرد على المواضيع

----------


## محمد العزام

مادلين 


عضو متابع بصمت

----------


## دموع الغصون

الكل 

عضو بتحسه مشاكس

----------


## محمد العزام

تحية عسكرية 




عضو بيتمسك بالامل من خلال ردوده

----------


## دموع الغصون

صفه مفقوده للأسف 

عضو بتحسه لا مبالي

----------


## محمد العزام

لا مبالي بالردود  مادلين ....بحياته مابعرف حد هيك 




عضو بالعكس متشائم من ردوده

----------


## &روان&

مش انا بس ما بعرف حدا  بهاي الصفة

عضو  بدو طخ لانو ما بشارك بالمنتدى؟

----------


## محمد العزام

يووووووووووووووووو كثير واولهم محمد حورية 



عضو بيحب النقاش الحلو

----------


## &روان&

غصون 
محمد العزام
وانا طبعا
شمس

عضو تعبان؟

----------


## محمد العزام

امجاد الشيوخ 



عضو بيلفت انتباهك بالحزن اللي بداخله

----------


## &روان&

برضوا امجاد الشموخ

عضو مرح  جدا؟

----------


## محمد العزام

معاذ ملحم 



عضو غيور

----------


## &روان&

ما بعرف

عضو بيكون متواجد بس ما بيشارك؟

----------


## محمد العزام

قلعتي 



عضو بحاول يستفزك بردوده

----------


## &روان&

ما جربت حدا رد علي استفزني

عضو حاب يرجع؟

----------


## محمد العزام

زهرة التوليب 



عضو بكون بشارك وفجاة بيطلع من المنتدى من غير انذار

----------


## دموع الغصون

اعتقد و احتمال ويمكن ومو أكيد 

هالعضو انا 

.
.
.


عضو حابب تغير اسمه

----------


## محمد العزام

لا طبعا مش انتي 


حاب اغير اسمه ... مافي 




عضو نسميه بقلب المنتدى

----------


## &روان&

دموع الغصون

عضو ما بتحلى المشاركه الا معه؟

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع 
روان 
شمس 
صديقة 





عضو  نسميه بروح المنتدى ...مش قلب المنتدى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*معاذ 

عضو بنسميه امل المنتدى 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع الغصون 



عضو بتحب حضوره الذهني بالمنتدى

----------


## مادلين

عضو فيلسوف,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## (dodo)

ابصر؟
عضو نغش

----------


## دموع الغصون

نغش مابعرف 


عضو شجاع ؟؟؟

----------


## &روان&

ما عمري حضرت لحدا طوشه علشان اقرر انو شجاع او لا هههههههه
عضو محبوب من الكل

----------


## دموع الغصون

دودو 

عضو نشيط بقسم مممممممم في حب الله نلتقي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ما بعرف بصراحة 

عضو نشيط بقسم نحبك يا الاردن ؟

----------


## &روان&

معاذ ماحم

عضو  معنا  ومو معنا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الاغلب هون معنا ومو معنا

عضو طالع رحله.؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

دودو  رحلة توجيهي يحرااااام
عضو مش ناوي يطلع رحلة؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*محمد العزام كأنو ما بده 

عضو بتعرفه شخصيا .؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

دودو اختي
وانتي مين العضو اللي بتعرفيه شخصيا

----------


## مادلين

ملكة الاحساس
عضو عصبي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تحية عسكريه 

عضو كله زوء وصاحب صاحبو

----------


## (dodo)

عضو زوق "دموع الغصون"
عضو حكيت معه تليفون بس ماشفته

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ما في حدا ..

عضو  دايماً بتحسة نعساااااااااااااااان

----------


## دموع الغصون

انت يا معاذ هالفتره دائما نعسان الله يعطيك العافية تعبت كتير هالفصل 

عضو طيبته بتغلب على تصرفاته " ....... "

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*:: صديقة بنت الشديفات ::
طيبة القلب ,, وقلبها كبير .

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

عضو حساس 
*

----------


## &روان&

صديقة 

عضو  بتحب تتفاعل معه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الكل ..

عضو ما بتعجبك ردوده

----------


## دموع الغصون

يلي بردو على مواضيع جدية بسمايلز بجي ببالي لو احزف ردهم لانه بقلل من قيمة مرورهم 

عضو كتير بتحب تتفاعل معه .....

----------


## مادلين

صديقة 
عضو لطيف..

----------


## محمد العزام

معاذ ملحم 


عضو كثير متفهم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

محمد العزام 
******************
*
عضو من زمان ما دخل عـ المنتدى ..؟؟*

----------


## shams spring

*علاء سمارة 
عضو جديد وغامض ؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

m a x
*****************
عضوووووووووووو مزاجه حزييييييييييييييين ..!!

----------


## &روان&

انا

عضو معانا

----------


## مادلين

معاذ ملحم
اجمل توقيع فلاشي بين الاعضاء

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مادلين 

*****************

*عضو نشيط*

----------


## &روان&

محمد العزام
عضو متواجد حاليا

----------


## دموع الغصون

حالياً في موجودين " شمس & أميرة قوس النصر & هدوء & سكربت & هيل - علاء - "
بس مافي حد بتحرك هلا الا علاء 

عضو وجوده بنعش الأقسام " ........."

----------


## &روان&

غصون

عضو  الو تأثير على المنتدى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هدوء عاصف

عضو تتطمن بوجوده.؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

محمد العزام دموع صديقة    هيك بحس انو المنتدى لسه بخير

عضو  نفسك تشوفه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

طوق الياسمين

عضو يقربلك.؟؟

----------


## &روان&

dodo
اختي

عضو من نفس عمرك؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بنت الشديفات

عضو اشتقت لمواضيعه .؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

_محمد حورية

عضو غاب ورجع للمنتدى_

----------


## دموع الغصون

كتير بس باخر فتره العقيق الاحمر منورتنا من جديد 


عضو مقرب إلى روحك وليس فكرك "........"

----------


## محمد العزام

ولا حد 


عضو حاب تتطفل عليه باسءلة جواتك لالو

----------


## &روان&

ما في حدا معين

عضو ملان

----------


## محمد العزام

انا 


عضو دايما بزيد الملل عندك بحالة انك كنت ملان

----------


## &روان&

انا  

عضو  مش رايق

----------


## محمد العزام

كمان انا 

عضو بضل يحكي يلا بعين الله

----------


## &روان&

انا

عضو  بيحكي 70 سنة وبتخلص الحياة

----------


## محمد العزام

انا وروان 


عضو لساته مش مخلص بروفة لتخريج الاطفال

----------


## &روان&

انا  وشكلوا رح اخلص انا قبلها
عضو ما بيحب الاطفال

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههه مش انا ...انا بحبهم ...بس في اطفال زنخين مابنحبوا 




عضوا اتوقع رح يبدا صفحة جديدة بحياته

----------


## &روان&

هههههههههههه والله كلهم زنخين  طبعا بعد التجربة انسى فش اطفال والله يمكن  احنا اطفال

انا   وان شاء الله


عضو  ملم باحوال الاعضاء

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع 



عضو بحب يقاتل لاخر نفس بكل شي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اعتقد .. محمج العزام بيتصف بهاي الصفات .. الرجولة و الثبات و القوة 

عضوو .. نشمي بحب وطنة الاردن

----------


## دموع الغصون

بتصور اي حد ما بحب الاردن حرام يعيش فيها ومابستحق الحياة 
كلنا بنحب الأردن 


عضو مميز باختيار مفرداته

----------


## (dodo)

دموع بلا شك 
عضو اذا غاب عن المنتدى بتحسو بغيابه

----------


## دموع الغصون

الكل والله غيابه بترك اثر 

عضو بتتخيل خطه حلو

----------


## &روان&

هدوء

عضو  عندو سيارة

----------


## shams spring

*مممممم ما بعرف مين عندو ومين ما عندو 
عضو حامل هموم الكون فوق راسه ..؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

امجاد 



عضو بتحس انو كل فترة بمزاج معين

----------


## &روان&

معاد ملحم

عضو دايما  معانا

----------


## دموع الغصون

شمس روان محمد 


عضو بتتخيل زوقه صعب

----------


## محمد العزام

صديقة 


عضو بتحس انو بمسك الورد كثير

----------


## &روان&

دموع

عضو  بدو يطخ

----------


## محمد العزام

والله شايف هالاعضاء كلهم الهم قدرة على الطخ واولهم دموع 





عضو متمسك بالتقاليد والاصالة لدرجة كبيرة

----------


## shams spring

*مممممممم ما في شخص معين اعتقد الاغلب هيك 
عضو شخصيته عاجبيتك ؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

المتواجدون الان ...هدوء ...صديقة ...معاذ 





عضو بتحسيه قادر على التاثير على المنتدى بس مخبي مواهبه

----------


## دموع الغصون

مو عارفه 


عضو مشاغب

----------


## محمد العزام

صديقة 




عضو ماعنده ثقة كبيرة بحاله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مش عارف ,,

عضو بحب الأمل و التفاؤل كثير..

----------


## مادلين

دموع الغصون

اكبر عضو في المنتدى

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[align=justify]محمد حورية*
My life079[/align]

أكثر عضو نشيط بالمنتدى ..؟؟

----------


## &روان&

دموع        محمد العزام

أصغر عضو في المنتدى؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

مابعرف مين بس على الاغلب مادلين و ملكه لساتهم بالمدرسه 

عضو بتحس روحه مرحه

----------


## mylife079

سنفوررررررررررررررررررررررة بس غايبه هاي الايام

----------


## محمد العزام

عضو متفاعل مع الكل

----------


## mylife079

ابو العزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

عضو بخبص شوي

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههه كلها بتخبص الا من رحم ربي 




عضو انفعالي ...بسرعة بعصب

----------


## &روان&

انداري

عضو بيعمل جو بالمنتدى

----------


## (dodo)

كل للي بيدخلو يومي عالمنتدى
عضو مصيّف؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مممممممممم مابعرف 


عضو نقاشاته هادفة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هدوء ..

عضو مشكلجي ..*

----------


## &روان&

ما بعرف

عضو  مواضيعه حلوة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*... انا 


عضو متفائل ..!!*

----------


## &روان&

انت 

عضو عندو اولاد

----------


## دموع الغصون

مابعرف 

عضو لسا عنده حس الطفولة

----------


## محمد العزام

مابعرف 






عضو بيتمتع بنظرة مستقبلية

----------


## دموع الغصون

مابعرف لهلا ما صادفت حد هيك 

عضو يتميز بالاخلاص

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الاغلب هون تظهر عليه هالصفه ..

عضو بتحب تتناقش معه*

----------


## دموع الغصون

من يلي صدفت وتناقشت معهم " محمد العزام " 

عضو بتحس شخصيته قياديه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*جنتل مان ..

عضو بتحب تتعرف عليه اكثر*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ولاحد 

وانت ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

كمان ولاحد 



عضو حساس كثير للامور

----------


## مادلين

ما بعرف
عضو غيور

----------


## دموع الغصون

غيره ايجابية او سلبيه 

غيره ايجابيه بالمجمل في كتير وبحب هيك نوعيه من الغيره 


عضو تفكيره اكبر من عمره

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*معاذ ملحم ..


عضو تعتبره اخ لكـ .؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الكل هون شباب وصبايا اخواني 


و أنت ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

كمان الكل اخواني من شباب وصبايا 




عضو صاحب رقة مع التعبير

----------


## دموع الغصون

في التعبير او مع التعبير  كلكو رقيقن في التعبير 


عضو خرج يكون ناطق اعلامي باسم المنتدى

----------


## محمد العزام

معاذ وصديقة 





عضو لازم يسلتم رئاسة الوزراء مع اللي قاعدين بيستلموا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ازا بنضل ماشيين هيك رح يلحقني دور ويلحق الكل 
لهيك انا الحكومه هون 

عضو بتتخيل شخصيته برى المنتدى عكس شخصيته جوا المنتدى*

----------


## محمد العزام

مممممممممممممممممم مابعرف 




عضو بمثل شخصه زي ماهي بالمنتدى

----------


## دموع الغصون

كمان ما بعرف 

عضو حابب تتعرف على طريقة تفكيره اكتر

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع وشمس 






وانت ....انتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

محمد & معاذ & صديقه & شمس & علاء سماره & روان 


عضو غايب بتتمنى يرجع

----------


## محمد العزام

اللي راح راح 
بس بالوقت اللي بيدخل خفيف وبطلطل من ورا الشباك محمد حورية 





عضو قنوع لابعد الحدود

----------


## دموع الغصون

مابعرف 

عضو لون النك نيم تاعه عاجبك

----------


## محمد العزام

شمس 




عضو التوقيع الفلاشي حلو

----------


## دموع الغصون

مابحب التواقيع الفلاشيه 

عضو عقلاني لدرجة كبيرة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الاغلب 

عضو متغير شوي .؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

انا 


عضو كتير رومنس

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*رند 

عضو تشتاقله .؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل أعضاء المنتدى الغالي .. أشتاقلهم .

عضو تريد أن تصارحه عمّا بداخلكـ ..!!

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*طوق الياسمين لاني كثير اشتقتلها ،،

عضو ما بتحب تشوفه هووون " قال يعني شايفين حدا " 



*

----------


## (dodo)

ماحدا او عقولتك احنا شايفين حدا 
عضو بتنبسط بوجوده

----------


## mylife079

كل الوجوه الطيبه 

عضو مشتاقله

----------


## (dodo)

العضو يلي بيشتاقلي
عضو شفته ؟

----------


## mylife079

محمد العزام مدحت معاذ ملحم كتار ما شاء الله 

عضو نفسك تشوفه ؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

كل البنات الموجودات هون 
عضو طالع رحلة

----------


## mylife079

ما بظن فيه حد طالع 

عضو مطنش هاي الفترة

----------


## (dodo)

والله انا يلي شايفه انو الاغلب مطنش 
طيب عضو مروّح

----------


## mylife079

وين مروح ههههههههههههههههههههههه

عضو نايم

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههههههههه يعني قصدي بايعها هاي يعني مروّح 
والله اا شايف الكل نايمين
عضو صاحي

----------


## mylife079

انا ودودو

عضو نعسان

----------


## (dodo)

ابصر مش شايفة حد بيتثاوب هههههه
عضو ورا بكرة مشوار؟

----------


## mylife079

يمكن انتي 

عضو مش عارف ماله

----------


## (dodo)

ابصر 
عضو ما تدري علامه

----------


## mylife079

انداري

عضو ما تعرف علومه

----------


## (dodo)

علومه ولا حاسوبه
هههههههه

----------


## mylife079

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههههه
عضو شخصيته قوية

----------


## mylife079

صديقة بنت الشديفات 

عضو زنخ

----------


## (dodo)

لسا ما مر علي بس بسيطة الزنخ بنعصر عليه ليمون وببطل زنخ هههههههههههه
بس اكيد ما عنا زنخين بالمنتدى 

عضو نعسان "انا"

----------


## mylife079

اكيد انتي 
هههههههههههههههههههههه  تصبحي على خير

----------


## محمد العزام

عضو الو حضور بعد مارجع المنتدى لوضعه

----------


## &روان&

ماي لايف
صديقة

عضو غايب عن المنتدى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هدوء عاصف ،،

عضو اشتقتله .؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

_شمس

عضو زعلان؟_

----------


## mylife079

انا 

عضو معصب

----------


## totoalharbi

الي زمان مو داخلة ما بعرف 
عضو محبوب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*طوق الياسمين 

عضو مزاجي .؟؟*

----------


## totoalharbi

الوسادة 
عضو تتمنى يتواجد باستمرار

----------


## (dodo)

كلهم 
عضو  حزين

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

النورس الحزين
عضو مواضيعه متميزة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*انتي ،،

عضو متفائل .؟؟*

----------


## totoalharbi

انا 
عضو حنون

----------


## &روان&

_ابصر

عضو غايب_

----------


## دموع الغصون

ليه مين حاضر 


عضو عفوي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*العزام 

عضو صريح .؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مافي حد فيه هالصفه بشكل بارز 

عضو متسرع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*انا //

عضو غيابه مأثر هووون .؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الكل 

عضو بتهتم بجديده وبمواضيعه

----------


## shams spring

*الكل 

عضو نفسك تتعرف عليه اكتر (....) ؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*انا 

عضو عضو عضو ابصر شو ماله .؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

انداري

عضو غايب طوشة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انا اللي انداري ،،

عضو عصبي

----------


## (dodo)

ابصر 
عضو رايق

----------


## دموع الغصون

عضو رايق انتِ دودو 


عضو مزاجي كتير ؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

حضرتي 

عضو مبتسم باوقات كثيرة بالمنتدى

----------


## عاشق الحصن

*هدوووووووووووء عاصف

عضو حباب و الكل بيحبه*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*معاذ

عضو عفوي 

*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اميرة قوس النصر

عضو متفاهم

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

هدوء عاصف 
عضو اله زمان ما دخل المنتدى

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*حسان وأميرة قوس النصر و طوق الياسمين وشذى البنفسج وكأن العامل المشترك الأكبر هو "إدارة"...
عضو بألف...*

----------


## مادلين

ممم مابعرف

عضو تتواصل معه خارج المنتدى

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
يلي عندي عالفيس 



عضو مميز باختيار الصور .......
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هدوء عاصف 

عضو متميز بحضوره،،

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الكل 


عضو عفوي  
*

----------


## فيروز

محمد العزام

عضو وفي؟؟

----------


## shams spring

*الوسادة

عضو حيوي؟؟*

----------


## فيروز

هالفترة انا

عضو طيب؟

----------


## shams spring

صديقة بنت الشديفات

عضو ازعر؟؟؟

----------


## فيروز

ما في

عضو حنون؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ممممممممم انداري ،،

عضو كتاباته تعبر احساسكـ .؟؟

----------


## فيروز

ما في
عضو متواضع؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ليه ليكون في عضو مو متواضع يعني 

نحنا بمنتدى ليه ليكون هيك وهيك 


عضو  متسرع  " ........... "





*

----------


## (dodo)

ممممممم ابصر 
عضو توقيعه حلو

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

توقيعي 


عضو بتحبي تتفاعلي معه وتشاركي بوجوده 



*

----------


## (dodo)

دموع الغصون وصديقة وشمس 
عضو رح يصير سنة اولى جامعة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

تسلمي دودو 
عضو رح يصير سنه اولى جامعه كنو عم تحكي عني صح ههههههههههههههههه
أحلى سنفوره بالعالم دودو 



عضو بتحبي مواضيعه ......




*

----------


## (dodo)

ههههههههههههه انا قصدي عنك اصلا  :Smile:  
بحب مواضيعك ومواضيع الوردة الاردنية 
عضو مشاركاته ما الها دخل بالموضوع يلي مشارك فيه :O

----------


## فيروز

ما في

عضو زعلان؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ابو العزام 


عضو مو زعلان " ......." 
*

----------


## فيروز

حاليا انا

عضو هادي؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
روان 


عضو مشكلجي كتير 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

روان 


عضو متفائل

----------


## فيروز

ما بعرف

عضو كتير ردود؟

----------


## محمد العزام

سوري ماكنت شايف رد دموع 


عضو مشكلجي 
تحية 




عضو متفائل

----------


## فيروز

دموع الغصون

عضو حالم؟

----------


## محمد العزام

اي حد دخل على المنتدى وكتب حلم لاله 



عضو مستفز

----------


## فيروز

ما في

عضو قديم؟

----------


## محمد العزام

معاذ ملحم 



عضو مواضيعه قليلة

----------


## فيروز

انا يمكن

عضو ما دخل من زمان؟

----------


## محمد العزام

معاذ 



عضو مفيد بمشاركاته

----------


## فيروز

دموع وهدوء

عضو بتحبه وقريب؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مافي حد 



عضو حساس

----------


## فيروز

ما بعرف

عضو جريء؟

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن هالصفة بحسها في ومن الاعضاء دموع 



عضو بينتحل صفة مو شرط صفة معينة ....

----------


## فيروز

ما بعرف

عضو جميل باخلاقه؟

----------


## محمد العزام

الكل بيملك اخلاق ....بس الشاطر اللي بيظهرها 




عضو غائب حاضر

----------


## فيروز

حسان القضاة

عضو قائد؟

----------


## محمد العزام

المديرة 




عضو بحاول يبعد نظرة الاعضاء لاله

----------


## فيروز

ما بعرف

عضو عادل؟

----------


## (dodo)

مابعرف
عضو ممتع  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بصراحة الي فترة غايب بس على ما اتوقع ماي لايف 

عضوة متألقه دوممممممممممممم بمواضيعها ؟

----------


## &روان&

دمووووووع  الغصون

عضو غااااايب حااااااااااااااضر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هدوء عاصف ،،

عضو شخصيته تعجبكـ ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كتير اعضاء 

عضو بتحسه دائما بفهمك غلط ؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مافي حدا ،،

عضو غائب وبتتمنى يرجع .؟؟*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*Rand Yanal 

عضو يعجبك توقيعه؟؟؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع والوردة الاردنية 


عضو مقاتل لاخر نفس

----------


## (dodo)

انا هههههههه
عضو ما بيقاتل لاخر نفس ؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

كتير اعضاء بنسحبو بهدوء وما بقاتلوا لاخر نفس 


عضو متعصب لرأيه ؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

يمكن انا 

عضو متحسس

----------


## دموع الغصون

مابعرف 


عضو نشيط

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*نشمية و دموع الغصون* 

عضو صاحب فكره . . !!

----------


## دموع الغصون

أبو الأفكار " معاذ "

عضو غايب من فتره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*حسان . . 

عضووو عندو إمتحان بكره  ..؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

صديقة بالتوفيق يارب 


عضو بتمون عليه كتير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ما أعرف  . . ؟؟؟

عضو نشيط . .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*واحد ما بعرف شو اسمو ..

عضو متفائل .؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أعتقد إنو روان و نشمية  أكثر ناس متفائلين . . 


عضوووه قاعده تصلح سناناتها . .؟؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يييييي كثير ،، 

عضو بدكـ تحكيله شي  .؟*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

دموع الغصون
عضو غائب عن الساحة ؟

----------


## محمد العزام

تقريبا الكل 



عضو بده طخ وبعدها اعدام

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اللي زمان ما عملو تسجيل دخول  

عضو تتضايق منه .؟*

----------


## محمد العزام

مافي حد 


عضو قريب من تفكيرك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

دموع الغصون 
عضو حزين

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ممممم.... في كتار بحس

عضو تعجبك صورته؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*لا أحد . . 

عضووو بتعتقد إنو نايم بالوقت الحالي . . ؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

روان هههههه
عضو بياكل كثير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مش عارف . . ؟؟؟

عضو نشيط ؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

حبيبتي والمطر 
عضو بحب الطرب القديم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*محمد العزام  . . . الله على هذيك الايام والذكريات الحلوه معك يا محمد 

عضوووو بحب المنسف كثير . .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الاغلب ،، 

عضو غايب وبتتمنى انه يرجع .؟*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

هدوء عاصف 

عضو له رونق خاص عند تواجده بالمنتدى

----------


## (dodo)

دموع 
عضو محبوب من الكل

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*هدوء عاصف....

عضو بس يكون متواجد بحركش المنتدى كلو...*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

دموع 
عضو اله وحشة كبيرة عند الاعضاء

----------


## &روان&

انا    :Emb3:  :Emb3: 

عضو مشاركاته قليلة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*انا .. تباً للتواضع 

عضوووو متفائل . .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*دودو ،، 

عضو غامض .؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ما بعرف . . 

عضووو نايم حالياً ؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مممممم مابعرف ،، 

عضو بتحب تشاهد مواضيعه .؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بصراحه .. إنت بحب اشوف مواضيعكـ لانها قريبه من وحي الواقع .

عضو عندكـ رقم تلفونه او ايميله او الفيس تاعه ؟*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*روان ،، 

عضو تعرفه شخصيآآ .؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*كثير أعضاء بعرفهم شخصياً .. 

عضووو مختفي عن الأنظار . .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*شمس ،، 

عضو بتشعر انه قريب من شخصيتك .؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ممممممممممممممممم مش عارف .

ذهب الولد الى . . . . .  أملىء الفراغ .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ذهب الولد الى . . . . . أملىء الفراغ .

المدرسه ،،


عضو زنخ .؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*واحد زنخ .. هيهيهيهيه

عضو ابو خدود*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اندراي ،، 

عضو خطب جديد .؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مابعرف يمكن الوردة 

عضو عم او خال ؟؟؟؟ 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

انا 



عضو بركز على ادق التفاصيل

----------


## (dodo)

انا 
عضو بسجل دخول بس ما بشارك معنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بالمجمل الكل بس هالفتره قلعتي أبديّة 



عضو بنرفزك بمشاركاته أو مواضيعه 



*

----------


## (dodo)

خليها سر هههههه
عضو بتعجبك مواضيعه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
اوك دودو 

مممم لهلا ما حسيت في تميز بالافكار الخلاقه كله كوبي لهيك ولا عضو 


عضو بده اعدام ؟؟



*

----------


## (dodo)

لا حرام مافي 
عضو تهديه وردة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ممممممم لكلّ الأعضاء وخاصة " دودو معاذ روان صديقة محمد العزام مطر و قلعتي و اليتيم ووردة وانا "



عضو حابب تحكيله شيء 


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مممممممممم.... ما في حد محدد

عضو تبعث له سلام؟؟

----------


## (dodo)

العقيق 
عضو شفته وشافك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لا احد 
عضو معك الان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مافي حد ،، 

عضو بتحب تتواجد بفتره تواجده .؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا اعرف 

عضوو مريض .

----------


## محمد العزام

انا بلشت امرض 



عضو بحب ينام كثير

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
في اعضاء بسبات شتوي مو بس بحبو ينامو كتير 


عضو بتحب تتفاعل معه 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع الغصون 

عضو بتحب اتابع مواضيعه

----------


## اليتيم العماني

دموع الغصون .

عضو تحب ملاقاته .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

هدوء عاصف 
عضو برداااااااان

----------


## (dodo)

ماحدا 
عضو مبسوط

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الوردة الأردنية .

عضو تفقتقده كثيرا .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سكريبت ،، 

عضو بتحب تشاركه بمواضيعه وتتفاعل معه .؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يوجد الكثير منكم احب التفاعل في مواضيعه . . ولكن بحسب الموضوع ومدى اهميته . 

عضووووو نشيط وبصحى الصبح بدري .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هدوء احيانآآ ،،

عضو عنده صفات مشتركه معك .؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*دموع الغصون . . ونشمية 
أكثر شخصين بحس إنو أفكارهم قريبه من أفكاري . . من ناحية الإبداع والفكر و المواضيع الوطينة .


عضووووو قاعد يحضر مسلسل .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*روان ،، 

عضو ينرفزكـ .؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الحمد لله ما حدا ينرفزني . . 

عضووو ينام وهو حافي القدمين . . هيهيهيه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*كأنو الاغلب ولا احكيلك انداري ،،

عضو متغير .؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شو بعرفني . . كاين انا مع كل واحد موجود .


عضووووو هو مش عضووووو .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*انت ،، 

عضو تحترم سنّه ،،*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وكيف يعني . . انا مش عضووو لعاد شوو . 

محمد حورية . . و محمود تميمي .

عضوو متخبي .  .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*وفهمني كيف عضو مش عضو 

عضو متخبي الاغلب 

عضو يعمل تسجيل دخول بدون مشاركات*

----------


## محمد العزام

كثير 


عضو انيق

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ماحسيت هالصفة مميزة عند حد


عضو دائما معجوق وبعجق الكل بحضوره 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

تحية 



عضو دايما مستعجل

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ماي لايف 
عضو حساس

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

شمس

عضو متفائل؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

محمد العزام 
عضو غائب عن الساحة فترة طويلة

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

Rand Yanal



عضو بتحكيله وينك؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ههههههههههه لكل الأعضاء 


عضو عدواني ؟؟؟

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مافي غيركـ دموع بتحبي الطخ ^^

عضو شخصيته طفوليه .؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بحب الطخ بس مو عداونيه 

عضو طفولي مافي 

عضو بحب ينمق الحكي كتير 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

كثير 


عضو مزاجي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اظن الوردة الاردنية 

عضو حنون؟؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

معاذ
عضو حزين

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*احدهم ،، 

عضو مشتاقله*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ولا حد 


عضو بتتخيل شخصيته بالحياة عكس المنتدى ؟؟


*

----------


## محمد العزام

مابعرف لانه واقعيا مابعرف كثير منهم 



عضو متقلب المزاج والراي بالردود

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ههههههههههههه في بس مارح احكي مين 



عضو بتستفزك مواضيعه لتابعها اول باول 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع الغصون 




عضو بتحب تتفاعل معاه بالنقاش

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بكل صراحة انت ومن جديد اليتيم العماني بتخلقو جو لتفاعل مو بس رمي مواضيع 

عضو ايجابي بافكاره 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هدوء عاصف ، ،

عضو صعب تتفاهم معه .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مابدي احكي مين 


عضو عنده غيره ايجابية

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مممممممم دموع الغصون ...

عضو مفرفش ومرح على الدوام؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

DODO
.
عضو لَبِق؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

معاذ ملحم 
عضو متشائم

----------


## (dodo)

ماحدا 
عضو انيق

----------


## &روان&

انا  :Eh S(9): 

عضو غايب

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
رند ينال

عضو صغير بالسن نسبة لباقي الأعضاء؟*

----------


## (dodo)

انا انا انا هههههه
عضو معمر

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

هدوء عاصف

عضو واثق من نفسه؟؟

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

دموع الغصون
.
.
عضو نادراً ما يختفي مع رأس السنة؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لا اعلم 
عضو حزين

----------


## (dodo)

روان 
عضو مواضيعه حلوة 
❊❊❊❊❊❊❊

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

طوق الياسمين...
.
من العضو نادرا ما يظهر نهارا؟

----------


## (dodo)

محمد العزام 
عضو متواجد ليل نهار

----------


## محمد العزام

دموع والوردة باغلب الاوقات 


من العضو صاحب الخجل بالردود

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*ع بالي ما في حد 

عضو مثقف؟؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

دموع الغصون 

عضووو حساس

----------


## &روان&

مممممم صديقة

عضو روعة؟

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

روان...دودو...دموع الغصون....هدوء....حسان...أميرة قوس النصر...حسان...طوق....العقيق...محمد عزام...حلا ريمي...سنفورة...السوسنه...
.
عضو ضائع؟

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

روان...دودو...دموع الغصون....هدوء....حسان...أميرة قوس النصر...حسان...طوق....العقيق...محمد عزام...حلا ريمي...سنفورة...السوسنه...
.
عضو ضائع؟

----------


## &روان&

مممممممم يمكن انا

عضو بتحس بغيابه عن المنتدى؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل واحد عليه امتحان .. او كل طالب جامعه 

*عضوووو بحب الورد والعصافير*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

شمس

عضو نفسك تغير اسمه؟؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ماي لايف 
عضو ميت من البرد

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*كل الاعضاء

عضو بحب المطر؟؟؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

انتي وانا 
عضو الو زمان مو مبين

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*دموع الغصون

عضو ممتع حضوره؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

الكل ...
عضو عليه امتحانات

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*دعاء وصديقه و الوردة الاردنيه وكل طلاب الجامعات  . . 
*

*عضووو بشتغل . . ؟؟*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*انا

عضو دايما رايق ؟؟*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

معظم الاعضاء 
عضو له رونق خاص بالمنتدى

----------


## محمد العزام

الاغلب 


عضو الي بقلبه على راس لسانه

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

دموع الغصون
عضو بحب الثلج

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*كل الاعضاء 

عضو لعب بالتلج*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بتوقع كل الاعضاء باستثناء الكسلانين والمرضانين و يلي ما ثلجت عندهم 



عضو مشاركاته قليله وحابب يزيدهم 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

علاء سمارة 


عضو من زمان زمان من قرن يعني مادخل المنتدى

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الشهيد المناضل حسان القضاه 



عضو بيعطي نكهه للمواضيع بمشاركاته 

*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*دعآء . .

عضو تتمنى عودته من جديد .؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ولا حد 


عضو توقيعه عاجبك 

*

----------


## (dodo)

حبيبتي والمطر 
عضو متواجد باستمرار

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ولا حد 

عضو بتحكيله " وجودك حلو "

*

----------


## محمد العزام

الاغلب 

عضو مسالم بردوده

----------


## (dodo)

الكل  :SnipeR (69): 
عضو جديد اثبت وجوده

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*عزف الأمنيات

عضو متفائل!!!*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*انا 

عضو بتحسه بلف و بدور  ؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

ماحدا 
عضو محبوب

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الكل محبوبين ماشاء الله عليكو 

عضو حابب يغير صورته الرمزيه
*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*انا

عضو مناور بالردود من الدرجة الأولى و ردوده دبلوماسية ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كل الاعضاء دبلوماسين ومناورين لكن بدرجات وحسب الرساله يلي بالرد 

عضو بتتجنب تشارك بوجوده

*

----------


## محمد العزام

ولا واحد 


عضو متهور

----------


## (dodo)

ماحدا 
عضو نشيط جدا

----------


## Sc®ipt

*محمد العزام 

عضو كسول ( غيري طبعا  ) ؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

انا ههههههههههه
عضو غير شكل

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

شمس

عضو غامض؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مافي غموض 

عضو حابب يتفاعل بمواضيعك اكتر


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مافي غموض 

عضو حابب يتفاعل بمواضيعك اكتر


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

جميع الاعضاء

عضو موجود وغير موجود؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كلنا 

عضو من زمان ما سألت عنه 
*

----------

